# Northstar 2009



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

OK kids; time to start the stoke once more! Northstar is closing today for the snow season, so let's see that white stuff melt! Although I am a bit sad that snowboard season is over...










I'm also pissed I can't make it down to Sea Otter today due to a flat tire, so need to get my mind off that. BTW, anyone know how much they were selling season passes there for? Heard there was a discount. Will probably take advantage of the Double Whammy special though ($199).

Looks like the map is updated somewhat since last year; at least with hiking trails indicated (first time I've seen bits on the backside; maybe a future here for us?).

Cool to see that ALL lifts are planning to open at the same time this year! Although I'm sure that depends on conditions.

Anyone got any more info to add?

Bring it on!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I need to hit that place this year....where can you buy the whammy special 199....how much is a regular day pass


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

can't fricken wait!!


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

Shiver> Double Whammy is the winter pass (you get a discount if you get that along with summer); but the price page is here - $39 for a day pass.


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

i was waiting for this thread to go up!
here's hoping for some sunny weather to melt all that stuff quickly!


----------



## 2w4s (Mar 20, 2005)

blender said:


> i was waiting for this thread to go up!
> here's hoping for some sunny weather to melt all that stuff quickly!


:thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Kevin G said:


> Shiver> Double Whammy is the winter pass (you get a discount if you get that along with summer); but the price page is here - $39 for a day pass.


thanks it looks like regular prices


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 25, 2006)

Cant wait for the snow to go. I'm going for my first time this Summer, July 11 - 18. Looking forward to a great trip.


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

white stuff...*go away*


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Should melt pretty fast...really hot temperatures to roll into California the next few days.

I'm unfortunately not getting a season pass though. I'm staying down in San Jose for the summer but I'll make it to Northstar a few times this season.


----------



## crazyjohnny (Aug 15, 2006)

Im down to go this year. Is it worth bringing a hard tail too. Any dirt jumps or skate parks around there to ride after I dh?


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Raptordude said:


> Should melt pretty fast...really hot temperatures to roll into California the next few days.
> 
> I'm unfortunately not getting a season pass though. I'm staying down in San Jose for the summer but I'll make it to Northstar a few times this season.


My N* buddy wont ride any "gnar" on his Nomad. I will have a free seat in my truck, your welcome to claim it.


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

crazyjohnny said:


> Im down to go this year. Is it worth bringing a hard tail too. Any dirt jumps or skate parks around there to ride after I dh?


They had a mini DJ park there last year; not sure what's in store for '09.

And let's not get into what type of bike to bring - I saw unicycles (going down Dogbone too) there one day last season.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Snow is melting!


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

I drive by yeaterday and my truck said it was 70 degrees! I can't wait for this year, I was hoping to beat my record of 22 days last year but the 4 day a week thing might ruin that.


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Snow is melting!


Hells yeah; Karpiel looks ready to roll!


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

Winter Op's shut down this past sunday. There was and still is a good deal of coverage. It's melting quickly though, high of 77 in Truckee today. Most of the lower elev. trails that I've ridden or hiked are almost entirely clear. :thumbsup:


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

Truckee Trash said:


> Winter Op's shut down this past sunday. There was and still is a good deal of coverage. It's melting quickly though, high of 77 in Truckee today. Most of the lower elev. trails that I've ridden or hiked are almost entirely clear. :thumbsup:


Hell yes... we've had 90 degree weather down here in SoCal for a few days, I'm hoping the heat wave gets up there and melts stuff quick!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Above the lift, I can't tell if that's dirt, or shadow. But in my head (and my pants), I tell myself that it's dirt.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

anybody else watching the north star segment of stars and bars over and over?


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

blender said:


> Hell yes... we've had 90 degree weather down here in SoCal for a few days, I'm hoping the heat wave gets up there and melts stuff quick!!
> :thumbsup:


I'm happy with high 70's . . .


----------



## horse of iron (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm just super stoked to ride it on my new bike this year...


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

Just to get everyone's stoke up - promo video from last year.


----------



## i'm itchy (Nov 6, 2007)

I am deciding whether to go to N* or Mammoth. I have not been to either but am definitely making one trip this summer. Is one resort hands down better than the other? I don't want to end up at Mammoth if N* completely dominates, or the other way around. thanks.


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

i'm itchy said:


> I am deciding whether to go to N* or Mammoth. I have not been to either but am definitely making one trip this summer. Is one resort hands down better than the other? I don't want to end up at Mammoth if N* completely dominates, or the other way around. thanks.


If you're making only one trip, make it N*
no question!


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

blender said:


> If you're making only one trip, make it N*
> no question!


What he said. You'll have equal amounts of good riding at both places; but I like that there's more of a scene/vibe at Northstar. At Mammoth I felt almost lost in this huge mountain. Also depends on what side trip you may want to do - Mammoth has Yosemite, Northstar has Tahoe.


----------



## sltmarc (Jul 26, 2007)

CountryBoy said:


> I drive by yeaterday and my truck said it was 70 degrees! I can't wait for this year, I was hoping to beat my record of 22 days last year but the 4 day a week thing might ruin that.


I wanted 40. will be hard with 4 day weeks. hit 37 last season and 34 year before. will shoot for 25+ this year. upside is will save coin on brake pads, tubes, tires, and deraillurs.

I was wondering when the 09 thread would drop and who would post it

vietnam was starting to poke through my last day at the star this winter as well as the stadium jump. the lower section of livewire has been poking through for a while. still plenty of snow in the trees though.

lets not talk about melting snow just yet, there is still some prime spring park conditions going off folks


----------



## Finius T Flubberbuster (Aug 16, 2005)

How does N* compare to Whistler? Is it worth going to N* for a week? Are they even open during the week? I'm planning a trip to Whistler but it sure would be cheaper to go to N* and stay in the US.


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

Finius T Flubberbuster said:


> How does N* compare to Whistler? Is it worth going to N* for a week? Are they even open during the week? I'm planning a trip to Whistler but it sure would be cheaper to go to N* and stay in the US.


N* is only running Thursday-Sunday this season.
and you can't really compare anything to Whistler


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

*Bummed*

That the old North* trail crew won't be out there this summer. Also, that they're only open 4 days/week and then on only certain lifts.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

The Trail Crew isn't going to be doing work this summer, Ed? Shoot. All the trails will be shredded by week #2.

Season Passes keep going up in price, and yet, we're seeing less for our money.


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Season Passes keep going up in price, and yet, we're seeing less for our money.


Well I honestly don't know how much money Northstar even makes over the summer. I almost feel lucky we even have it. Could even be somewhat of a loss leader to promote the resort for winter season.


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

Swell Guy said:


> That the old North* trail crew won't be out there this summer. Also, that they're only open 4 days/week and then on only certain lifts.


where did you get this info?
and what exactly does this mean for the trails?
are you saying there is going to be zero maintenance this season?


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Kevin G said:


> Well I honestly don't know how much money Northstar even makes over the summer. I almost feel lucky we even have it. Could even be somewhat of a loss leader to promote the resort for winter season.


Sure, they have to pay some kids $9.00 an hour to stand around, enjoy the scenery and lift some bikes.

For the day-pass guys, I'd think that if they get 50 people per day to show up and ride, that would pay for the power to run the lifts, paychecks to the medic and lift-access people. Now factor that on a slow weekend they probably have at a least 100-150 people, and I think they're still making out.

Not to mention that if they don't run the lifts, or keep it open for MTB, then they make no money whatsoever. And the businesses like the delicious burrito place in the village makes no money. Same with the delicious pizza place.


----------



## Offdeez (Jun 26, 2006)

Your all forgetting the billions of dollars that are made at the mid mountain food stand. I paid almost $20.00 for a burger, fries drink and candy bar! It was worth it, cause I didn't have to go down to the truck and lose out on ride time!


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

...Wait...no Trail Maintenance Crew or a NEW Trail Maintenance Crew.

This absolutely needs to be clarified.


----------



## sltmarc (Jul 26, 2007)

Swell Guy said:


> That the old North* trail crew won't be out there this summer. Also, that they're only open 4 days/week and then on only certain lifts.


please elaborate


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

Prettym1k3 said:


> The Trail Crew isn't going to be doing work this summer, Ed? Shoot. All the trails will be shredded by week #2.
> 
> Season Passes keep going up in price, and yet, we're seeing less for our money.


Over in the Norcal forum, Asa says she's not working there. I assume George isn't either. I thought they were the lead drivers. Maybe some locals will be out there.

Anyhow, different trail crew at any rate. Not sure HOW different.

Good news is $20 off a season pass ($209) for last year's seasons pass holders.
http://www.northstarattahoe.com/info/summer/biking.asp


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

Trail crew will be very limited this year. Be prepared to kick some rocks. George and I won't be there, since they want us to work only on the days the resort is open, plus one day during the week. So basically no riding if we want to work full time, and we can't afford to live up there working only part time. The trails will be maintained by patrolers and one or two trail crew. I don't know who.


----------



## crazyjohnny (Aug 15, 2006)

asa said:


> Trail crew will be very limited this year. Be prepared to kick some rocks. George and I won't be there, since they want us to work only on the days the resort is open, plus one day during the week. So basically no riding if we want to work full time, and we can't afford to live up there working only part time. The trails will be maintained by patrolers and one or two trail crew. I don't know who.


wtf? that place is going turn into mammoth, with those sweet non-maintained trails. :madman:


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

crazyjohnny said:


> wtf? that place is going turn into mammoth, with those sweet non-maintained trails. :madman:


Meh, blown out trails are more fun. All they need is one maintained jump trail and mammoth would be perfect.


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Meh, blown out trails are more fun. All they need is one maintained jump trail and mammoth would be perfect.


Perhaps, but it would have been nice to have a job this summer.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Well, guess opening weekend is the time to be there. I'm gonna' reserve myself a cush place in the village soon so I can shower Saturday night and be ready to romp all over again Sunday.

Asa, thank you for all of your hard work last summer. You guys did an amazing thing at Northstar and totally turned that place around. Kudos!


----------



## trailripper (Apr 30, 2007)

asa said:


> Perhaps, but it would have been nice to have a job this summer.


D-ville? I've been hearing rumors of Grey Eagle....


----------



## chris_d (Apr 5, 2008)

Are they going to have lifts? JK hahaha

But seriously this sounds like crazy talk to me.......How big was trail crew last year? It was a lot more than 2 people and I'm sure they still had a lot more they wanted to build and maintain than was possible........

Chris


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

asa said:


> Trail crew will be very limited this year. Be prepared to kick some rocks. George and I won't be there, since they want us to work only on the days the resort is open, plus one day during the week. So basically no riding if we want to work full time, and we can't afford to live up there working only part time. The trails will be maintained by patrolers and one or two trail crew. I don't know who.


Ugh, that's not good news. Back in 05 and before the trail crew...or lack there of didn't really maintain the trails. That's okay because not too many people rode Northstar and it was pre Zephyr so it was all the Vista side trails.

You throw in stuff like Livewire and Gypsy that require constant attention its going to get rough. Looking at all the whining and complaining from last year about LiveWire (Yeah, I'm calling you out Calidownhiller) MTBR is going to be a flood of crying.

Oh well...see how it goes. Bummer you're not going to be up there Asa...you drew the envy of me and my friend with that new V10.


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

asa said:


> Perhaps, but it would have been nice to have a job this summer.


yea.. these are some seriously bummer news!
you guys kicked ass last season, and the trail quality/maintenance is the only reason I was so pumped to get back there again this season.

I hope Northstar realizes that your work is directly related to their overall attendance numbers. :nono:
They seriously couldn't afford to pay you for a coupla extra days of work?!!?
Tell them to charge a coupla bucks for hiking passes, that'll more than cover it!

Raptordude is right though.. MTBR is going to be flooded with all the kids crying about braking bumps.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

BUMMER! I see snow! Yuck yuck yuck!


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> Ugh, that's not good news. Back in 05 and before the trail crew...or lack there of didn't really maintain the trails. That's okay because not too many people rode Northstar and it was pre Zephyr so it was all the Vista side trails.


What??? Why do you always state false "facts" about the mountain? Because I remember being on the trail crew between 1999 and 2001. And I also remember between 500-600 people on the mountain per weekend before hikers and Zephyr were ever thought of.

The current trail crew as we know it was new in 2007. The prior trail crew consisted of a bunch of dedicated lift ops, a few bike patrol, and some crazy locals with vision. I myself fall into two of those classifications. Please don't disrespect those people and the work they have done. If you ever did that job you would have a lot more respect for those of us that have done it. Even " before the trail crew...or lack there of didn't really maintain the trails". We had the same amount of people on the hill and half the trails! You try and keep up with that.

Now this is where you tell me that you didn't mean it like that, "chill out dude" or some other BS like that. But here is where old school meets new school. The new school way of disrespecting others and the work they have done is going to meet the old school way of dealing with it. You ending up in a trash can with you shorts around your ankles with a WHOLE BUNCH of you peers watching... when you least expect it. Don't worry it's not about me. Up here we make a group effort, and we know our surroundings. I would sure hate to see you hanging in a tree half way down Karpiel with a sign reading " respect your trail crew... I didn't".

Or maybe we both need to come to the fact that I don't like you or the things you say about my friends/peers. Wow you have set the high mark. I don't even need to meet you before I can be an absolute jerk.


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

Stop snowing!


----------



## Nstar Live Wire (Mar 19, 2008)

*Trail crew scoop*



Raptordude said:


> ...Wait...no Trail Maintenance Crew or a NEW Trail Maintenance Crew.
> 
> This absolutely needs to be clarified.


Here is the deal.
We will have 1 full time guy watering and maintaining Live Wire and the Jump Park in the mornings and doing some maintenance in the afternoons. We will also have a full crew of 6 on Mondays building new stuff and maintaining the old stuff. We will also have a full time crew working on the trails for the 3 weeks prior to opening. While this is not the same size crew we have had over the last 2 years, it is 100% more trail crew than we have had the 17 years prior.

We have big plans for new features and new trail segments that will open over the course of the summer. First on the list will be a jump and feature laden trail that will begin at the "Pinwheel drops" at the intersection of Flame Out and Buzz saw and finish at the top of Manure Pile. That means no more fire road. WoHoo. Expect to see this trail open some time in early July.

See You June 12th.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Awesome! Thank you Mr. (or Ms.) Nstar Live Wire.


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

Need any volunteers? I've got a pass, I live up here, I've got time to kill :thumbsup:



Nstar Live Wire said:


> Here is the deal.
> We will have 1 full time guy watering and maintaining Live Wire and the Jump Park in the mornings and doing some maintenance in the afternoons. We will also have a full crew of 6 on Mondays building new stuff and maintaining the old stuff. We will also have a full time crew working on the trails for the 3 weeks prior to opening. While this is not the same size crew we have had over the last 2 years, it is 100% more trail crew than we have had the 17 years prior.
> 
> We have big plans for new features and new trail segments that will open over the course of the summer. First on the list will be a jump and feature laden trail that will begin at the "Pinwheel drops" at the intersection of Flame Out and Buzz saw and finish at the top of Manure Pile. That means no more fire road. WoHoo. Expect to see this trail open some time in early July.
> ...


----------



## jeng (Aug 12, 2005)

blender said:


> yea.. these are some seriously bummer news!
> you guys kicked ass last season, and the trail quality/maintenance is the only reason I was so pumped to get back there again this season.
> 
> I hope Northstar realizes that your work is directly related to their overall attendance numbers. :nono:
> ...


That is seriously bummer news. I was starting to really dig the work you guys did last year. Not just Livewire but Boondocks was totally rockin cause there were decent landings off all the drops. I'll be at North* this year but if things start taking a turn for the pre last year conditions I won't go as much. There still is Dog Bone and Karpiel that are killer for tech trails but I can only ride those so many times before I've had my fill.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

dhtahoe said:


> What??? Why do you always state false "facts" about the mountain? Because I remember being on the trail crew between 1999 and 2001. And I also remember between 500-600 people on the mountain per weekend before hikers and Zephyr were ever thought of.
> 
> The current trail crew as we know it was new in 2007. The prior trail crew consisted of a bunch of dedicated lift ops, a few bike patrol, and some crazy locals with vision. I myself fall into two of those classifications. Please don't disrespect those people and the work they have done. If you ever did that job you would have a lot more respect for those of us that have done it. Even " before the trail crew...or lack there of didn't really maintain the trails". We had the same amount of people on the hill and half the trails! You try and keep up with that.
> 
> ...


I honestly don't know what to say.I didn't mean to offend you, or the trail crew workers.

I didn't know how much went behind the scenes prior to the "new" Northstar Bike Park (2007 and beyond) I just rode a lot in the 05 season, sparingly in 03 and 04.

I'll call myself out here: I sounded like a whiney little grom, and I shouldn't say crap like that when clearly there are hard working people behind the scenes. It honestly feels like you have it out for me, but I guess that's what I deserve.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

dhtahoe said:


> What??? Why do you always state false "facts" about the mountain? Because I remember being on the trail crew between 1999 and 2001. And I also remember between 500-600 people on the mountain per weekend before hikers and Zephyr were ever thought of.
> 
> The current trail crew as we know it was new in 2007. The prior trail crew consisted of a bunch of dedicated lift ops, a few bike patrol, and some crazy locals with vision. I myself fall into two of those classifications. Please don't disrespect those people and the work they have done. If you ever did that job you would have a lot more respect for those of us that have done it. Even " before the trail crew...or lack there of didn't really maintain the trails". We had the same amount of people on the hill and half the trails! You try and keep up with that.
> 
> ...


Can I ride with you this summer? I live in reno. You seem like my kind of friend haha


----------



## chris_d (Apr 5, 2008)

Nstar Live Wire said:


> Here is the deal.
> We will have 1 full time guy watering and maintaining Live Wire and the Jump Park in the mornings and doing some maintenance in the afternoons. We will also have a full crew of 6 on Mondays building new stuff and maintaining the old stuff. We will also have a full time crew working on the trails for the 3 weeks prior to opening. While this is not the same size crew we have had over the last 2 years, it is 100% more trail crew than we have had the 17 years prior.
> 
> We have big plans for new features and new trail segments that will open over the course of the summer. First on the list will be a jump and feature laden trail that will begin at the "Pinwheel drops" at the intersection of Flame Out and Buzz saw and finish at the top of Manure Pile. That means no more fire road. WoHoo. Expect to see this trail open some time in early July.
> ...


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Snow Snow go away come again in another year.


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

Thank you for this info!



Nstar Live Wire said:


> Here is the deal.
> We will have 1 full time guy watering and maintaining Live Wire and the Jump Park in the mornings and doing some maintenance in the afternoons. We will also have a full crew of 6 on Mondays building new stuff and maintaining the old stuff. We will also have a full time crew working on the trails for the 3 weeks prior to opening. While this is not the same size crew we have had over the last 2 years, it is 100% more trail crew than we have had the 17 years prior.
> 
> We have big plans for new features and new trail segments that will open over the course of the summer. First on the list will be a jump and feature laden trail that will begin at the "Pinwheel drops" at the intersection of Flame Out and Buzz saw and finish at the top of Manure Pile. That means no more fire road. WoHoo. Expect to see this trail open some time in early July.
> ...


----------



## LDH (May 27, 2007)

I took the whole family and rode a few days last July, only thing I wished you had more of is some singletrack, rollers and begineer trail features that parallel the few green runs and fireroad (tryumph etc) as i was hard pressed to find some variety for my wife and 10 yr. old daughter so my son and me could hit the rest of the mountian. thanks


Nstar Live Wire said:


> Here is the deal.
> We will have 1 full time guy watering and maintaining Live Wire and the Jump Park in the mornings and doing some maintenance in the afternoons. We will also have a full crew of 6 on Mondays building new stuff and maintaining the old stuff. We will also have a full time crew working on the trails for the 3 weeks prior to opening. While this is not the same size crew we have had over the last 2 years, it is 100% more trail crew than we have had the 17 years prior.
> 
> We have big plans for new features and new trail segments that will open over the course of the summer. First on the list will be a jump and feature laden trail that will begin at the "Pinwheel drops" at the intersection of Flame Out and Buzz saw and finish at the top of Manure Pile. That means no more fire road. WoHoo. Expect to see this trail open some time in early July.
> ...


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

Nstar Live Wire said:


> Here is the deal.
> We will have 1 full time guy watering and maintaining Live Wire and the Jump Park in the mornings and doing some maintenance in the afternoons. We will also have a full crew of 6 on Mondays building new stuff and maintaining the old stuff. We will also have a full time crew working on the trails for the 3 weeks prior to opening. While this is not the same size crew we have had over the last 2 years, it is 100% more trail crew than we have had the 17 years prior.
> 
> We have big plans for new features and new trail segments that will open over the course of the summer. First on the list will be a jump and feature laden trail that will begin at the "Pinwheel drops" at the intersection of Flame Out and Buzz saw and finish at the top of Manure Pile. That means no more fire road. WoHoo. Expect to see this trail open some time in early July.
> ...


You need to open at 9am not 10am!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! At least on sat & sundays!!!!!!!!


----------



## jpine93 (Aug 7, 2007)

LDH said:


> I took the whole family and rode a few days last July, only thing I wished you had more of is some singletrack, rollers and begineer trail features that parallel the few green runs and fireroad (tryumph etc) as i was hard pressed to find some variety for my wife and 10 yr. old daughter so my son and me could hit the rest of the mountian. thanks


i dont think northstar is exactly the place to take the family for a bike ride, but i do see your point. northstar could use a few smoothish singletrack trails for younger riders who cant tear up dog bone yet.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

another vote for the 9 am thing. If I'm going to wake up at 7 to be there when the lift opens, I'd rather wake up at 6 and get an extra hour of riding in. I'm sure there are plenty of other day trippers out there wishing for an earlier opening time.

I didn't really ride northstar much before last year. But last year was sick, thanks for the hard work asa, many a beer were held for your crew. Usually when we offered we got told you guys were busy working, and we'd have to wait till after hours. We drank them for you though!


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

They at least need to open the lifts a 9 on race days or else it becomes a cluster f**k at the gondola.


----------



## jpine93 (Aug 7, 2007)

looks like its rainin up there, but still a lot of snow on the ground.....


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

Snow's really melting now! Seeing trucks around Vista; wonder when the bike lifts are coming.

Wonder what's in store for mid mountain this year? Hope they keep the Vista tent; and more frequent water/cups replenishment.  I love being able to ride without having a backpack bladder.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Kevin G said:


> I love being able to ride without having a backpack bladder.


Agreed. A trip down to the truck doesnt take much from riding though. 
Lower mountains game was stepped up this past season to the point of we did a day of JUST lower mountain trails when one of the lifts died.


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Lower mountains game was stepped up this past season to the point of we did a day of JUST lower mountain trails when one of the lifts died.


Totally true; big ups to the Star for making Lower Mountain now fun!


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

Does anyone know if they will be selling discounted season passes at Reno's River Fest This weekend


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

I emailed them and they said they aren't having a booth at reverfest this year. Sam you still get the sale price cause you had a season pass last year.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Agreed. A trip down to the truck doesnt take much from riding though.
> Lower mountains game was stepped up this past season to the point of we did a day of JUST lower mountain trails when one of the lifts died.


Da Wooooooooods in da Hoooooooood.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Gotta say I'm pretty disappointed as far them only opening weekends....makes a trek from Socal kinda pointless.


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> Gotta say I'm pretty disappointed as far them only opening weekends....makes a trek from Socal kinda pointless.


Heck a crew of us make it all the way to Whistler....for just a 4day trip. So I'd think 4days at N*, from SoCal, would be worth enough. There's other local goods though if you're going to be in the area longer. Ask around.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Internal14 said:


> Heck a crew of us make it all the way to Whistler....for just a 4day trip. So I'd think 4days at N*, from SoCal, would be worth enough. There's other local goods though if you're going to be in the area longer. Ask around.


Yeah, but I like staying for those 4 days during the week when there's no lift lines!


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> Yeah, but I like staying for those 4 days during the week when there's no lift lines!


Even on weekends I have never stood in a line for more than 5 mins. 
Unless you go on opening or closing weekend.  or one of the lifts break :madmax:

You could always make a stop in the Bay Area and we could show you some of our goodies on a thursday or friday. Make the trip a few days longer.


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> Yeah, but I like staying for those 4 days during the week when there's *no lift lines!*


Hence why they're not open those days...no one was there.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> Yeah, but I like staying for those 4 days during the week when there's no lift lines!


As long as you don't go on Race Days, you're fine. The lifts move the bikes/hikers pretty quick, the only time you might wait a bit is for the Gondola.

I think Thursday through Sunday is plenty of riding time.


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

It's primo up here right now. . . :thumbsup: 



Still some high elevation schtuff though . . . havn't scoped out the star recently. . . might be on the list next week.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Wondering where the best campground near N* is? I know of Martis Creek, but there isn't close to the lake or doesn't any showers which would be nice after a few days of riding. I live in north reno/spanish springs so it is only a hour drive, but I was thinking camping would make for some good times with my buddies and save a little money on gas.


----------



## dementedfatty (Apr 15, 2006)

CountryBoy said:


> Wondering where the best campground near N* is? I know of Martis Creek, but there isn't close to the lake or doesn't any showers which would be nice after a few days of riding. I live in north reno/spanish springs so it is only a hour drive, but I was thinking camping would make for some good times with my buddies and save a little money on gas.


Donner lake campground right by truckee is $25 bucks a night and has showers


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

dementedfatty said:


> Donner lake campground right by truckee is $25 bucks a night and has showers


Mmmm might have to scope that one out. Anyways cant wait for this year. Its getting so close. Just ordered some tinted lenses for my goggles yesterday.


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

huntandride said:


> Mmmm might have to scope that one out. Anyways cant wait for this year. Its getting so close. Just ordered some tinted lenses for my goggles yesterday.


I went to Donner last year just for the showers. It turned out that the showers were broken and the ranger at the front didn't tell us. Big surprise there. The only real benefit of camping at Donner is having the lake, but I'd rather just camp at Martis, jump in the creek to clean off, be closer to riding, and not pay 25 bucks a night.


----------



## craigshaf (May 23, 2007)

CountryBoy said:


> Wondering where the best campground near N* is? I know of Martis Creek, but there isn't close to the lake or doesn't any showers which would be nice after a few days of riding. I live in north reno/spanish springs so it is only a hour drive, but I was thinking camping would make for some good times with my buddies and save a little money on gas.


Tahoe Donner has a campground. It's a short way up 89 N and off of Alder Creek.

It's $22 and has showers and all:
http://www.tahoedonner.com/tahoe/SITE/top/listing.cfm/activity/9142/0/direct?c=1

The trail behind my house goes right through the campground. It always seems nice enough and pretty empty and quiet.


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

How far is Tahoe Donner, compared to Donner Lake, compared to Martis Creek from the Village @ N*


----------



## craigshaf (May 23, 2007)

huntandride said:


> How far is Tahoe Donner, compared to Donner Lake, compared to Martis Creek from the Village @ N*


Martis Creek probably closest
Tahoe Donner 2nd - 10 or so minutes
Donner Lake 3rd - 15 minutes.

They are all close though.


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

Sweet deal. Thanks for the info.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Sam sounds like Martis creek is the place we should stay.


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

Why sounds the shi***est


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

huntandride said:


> Why sounds the shi***est


Cause its free. I can fill my tank up with $35 and go back ad forth to northstar 4 times from my house, to your house even more on a tank, so why pay $25 to sleep. I'll sleep in the parking lot if there was a shower.


----------



## YoPawn (Mar 26, 2008)

How's the riding down there in mid/late September? 

Instead of doing a BC trip, I'm heading south to ride North Star, Mammoth, Oregon (all of it!), and possibly some Moab. 

Is it worth riding there that time of year? I figure all of the kids/college students will be off back to school, so the mountain should be pretty vacant right? 


BTW, Whistler is overrated once you've been there enough times.  That's why I'm heading South for some new adventures. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

YoPawn said:


> How's the riding down there in mid/late September?
> 
> Instead of doing a BC trip, I'm heading south to ride North Star, Mammoth, Oregon (all of it!), and possibly some Moab.
> 
> ...


Bringing the Highline? The Star should be fine then; possibly cooler weather and maybe even some rain to keep the dust factor down.

I believe Mammoth's closing date is September 21; just FYI.


----------



## YoPawn (Mar 26, 2008)

Kevin G said:


> Bringing the Highline? The Star should be fine then; possibly cooler weather and maybe even some rain to keep the dust factor down.
> 
> I believe Mammoth's closing date is September 21; just FYI.


Oh yeah, Highline all the way! Two wheelsets for DH and AM riding. :thumbsup:

I was hoping to get some rain, and less students. Sounds like I chose the right time to vacation!

BTW, I'm probably in California between Sept. 10th-20th.

How much non-DH is there at NS? As in some good flowy single track that happens to go DH? Due to my nerve damage, I can only hit the Black and Double blacks every other day or so to keep my arm from falling off........ again... 

Also, how does NS and Mammoth compare to Whistler, Sun Peaks, and Silver Star. Anyone know? Silver Star has so far been my favorite mountain. Way more fun (IMO) than Whistler.


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

YoPawn said:


> Oh yeah, Highline all the way! Two wheelsets for DH and AM riding. :thumbsup:
> 
> I was hoping to get some rain, and less students. Sounds like I chose the right time to vacation!
> 
> ...


Making my maiden voyage to Whistler this summer so can't compare. But there are definitely non-DH trails at the Star. Check the trail map and you'll notice several blues (namely Knick Knack and Woods). Flame Out is also a mellow black, and does require some pedaling.

BTW, the Highline is perfect for Northstar. Last year was my first season with it, and I wouldn't do it any other way!

You'll see all ages at the park; the majority are younger, but you will see gray-haired riders!

Mammoth is a bit of a different world; bigger mountain, totally different terrain (think kitty litter). But equally fun. Make sure to hit Yosemite when heading out there! And ride Kamikaze when your arm is feeling good; the funnest fire road around.


----------



## YoPawn (Mar 26, 2008)

Kevin G said:


> Making my maiden voyage to Whistler this summer so can't compare. But there are definitely non-DH trails at the Star. Check the trail map and you'll notice several blues (namely Knick Knack and Woods). Flame Out is also a mellow black, and does require some pedaling.
> 
> BTW, the Highline is perfect for Northstar. Last year was my first season with it, and I wouldn't do it any other way!
> 
> ...


Any riding in Yosemite. Even if it's XC I will ride that schit! Probably not since it's a park.

Regardless, I'm going there for some good photography and hiking if there is no biking.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I see very little snow!


----------



## YoPawn (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow. Looking at the map and pictures of trails. It appears a Canadian single black is a Californian double black? Most of the intermediate trails on SS look the same as the blackdiamonds at NS.

Some of those trail picture of NS's blacks and double blacks looks like a step down in gnar than what you would find at the other end of the spectrum at Sun Peaks, which has scary as bloody sh it double black diamond runs. Even puts Whistler DB runs to shame in DEATH factor.

Not saying it's a bad thing though, as I will stick to the more tame stuff this year.

Edit: This looks cool! Nothing I love more than sweet woodwork! Which trail?


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Depends on the trail. The only resort I've ever ridden is northstar, so take this with a grain of salt. 

The way they seem to have it set up is that some trails are 2black/1black because of the difficulty to just ride the trail. Some of the trails (like flameout) are actually really easy to just ride, but get their designation from a couple of stunts on the trails. Check out Karpiel, Dogbone, and Boondocks for the difficulty to ride. Check out flameout and little trees for a good time.


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

There is a bit of gnar at the Star; Karpiel rock waterfall for one (is steeper than it looks here):










And Dogbone isn't too easy. Boondocks is a great run too:










The trails straight down the Vista lift are the steepest. You won't find much wood at Northstar. At Mammoth one of the main features is the Flow drop; check here and:










Give yourself a bit of time to adjust to the slipperiness on either the dust at Northstar or kitty litter at Mammoth; but once you got it dialed in, it can be wicked fun!


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Kevin G said:


>


For reference, that is one of my favorite sections on any trail I've ever ridden, and the fast line involves jumping off one of those rocks and clearing the entire thing. God I can't fycking wait!


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

Kevin G said:


> There is a bit of gnar at the Star; Karpiel rock waterfall for one (is steeper than it looks here):


Is that what used to be "STD" a 3 or 4 years ago?

P


----------



## YoPawn (Mar 26, 2008)

William42 said:


> For reference, that is one of my favorite sections on any trail I've ever ridden, and the fast line involves jumping off one of those rocks and clearing the entire thing. God I can't fycking wait!


Damn! You can pull 100 footers off a single rock?  :eekster:


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow that pic deffinatly makes the waterfall look flat! 

YoPawn- i think that the first wood line you saw a picture if is at the bottom of dogbone and carpiel. It parallels the "s turns" right before the finish line jump. It has a skethy line on to it. 

All these pictures are gettin me stoked. Anyone know what they plan to open for opening day?


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

YoPawn said:


> BTW, I'm probably in California between Sept. 10th-20th.
> 
> How much non-DH is there at NS? As in some good flowy single track that happens to go DH? Due to my nerve damage, I can only hit the Black and Double blacks every other day or so to keep my arm from falling off........ again...
> 
> Also, how does NS and Mammoth compare to Whistler, Sun Peaks, and Silver Star. Anyone know? Silver Star has so far been my favorite mountain. Way more fun (IMO) than Whistler.


Whistler is North* x 10. Whistler has a variety of trails and lines for all different skill levels. North* is pretty much black diamond to double black, with some really easy greens/blues thrown in for non-DH types. One A-line type trail - Livewire, though not as gnarly. 3 fun flowy trails, a few totally gnarly non-A-line type technical trails Lower Karpiel, Sticks and Stones, Dog-Bone. Whistler is open every day, and has extended play. North* is open Thurs-Sun this year, till 7 on Fridays. North* is a dust bowl, especially in September and is very rocky. Whistler still has precip in summer, so the trails hold up much better. Also, limited trail maintenance at North* this summer.

North* is awesome, but it ain't no Whistler.


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

Kevin G said:


> There is a bit of gnar at the Star; Karpiel rock waterfall for one (is steeper than it looks here):


That picture isn't doing that justice.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

No pictures ever do that waterfall section justice. I hit that for the first time last summer, and it scared the crap out of me. But it was awesome.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

If you want to hit the Waterfall, definitely hop off your bike and scope it out before hitting it for the first time. There's a few line choices near the lower half of the section and it definitely looks different staring it down from atop then from the lift.


----------



## jpine93 (Aug 7, 2007)

YoPawn said:


> Wow. Looking at the map and pictures of trails. It appears a Canadian single black is a Californian double black? Most of the intermediate trails on SS look the same as the blackdiamonds at NS.
> 
> Some of those trail picture of NS's blacks and double blacks looks like a step down in gnar than what you would find at the other end of the spectrum at Sun Peaks, which has scary as bloody sh it double black diamond runs. Even puts Whistler DB runs to shame in DEATH factor.
> 
> ...


I dont recognize that ladder, it may be on the vista side just to the left of the K-12 trail (what Dog Bone and PhoDog funnell into at the bottom). There are a few ladder stunts over there


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

jpine93 said:


> I dont recognize that ladder, it may be on the vista side just to the left of the K-12 trail (what Dog Bone and PhoDog funnell into at the bottom). There are a few ladder stunts over there


Thats exactly where it is. It parralles the s turns.

Who knows if the whole mountain will be open for opening day?


----------



## ccspecialized (Dec 30, 2008)

When does N* open? I'm from northen nevada going to school in California. I'm staying here to take summer classes but i'll be back up north early to mid june. I hope i get a chance to go...


----------



## chris_d (Apr 5, 2008)

RC_COMPTON


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

looks like the snow is melting at a good rate..
do any of the Tahoe locals know if the upper trails will be open for the opening weekend?


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

According to Northstar's website, they definitely will be open.

Last year they only opened lower mountain I think the last week of May. But since they're opening later this year, we should be good to roll.


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

Prettym1k3 said:


> According to Northstar's website, they definitely will be open.
> 
> Last year they only opened lower mountain I think the last week of May. But since they're opening later this year, we should be good to roll.


that's what I was thinking as well.. just wanted to confirm with some locals

can't wait!


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Last season I think around June 16th or so (Whenever the first race was) all the trails were good to go.


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

Last year we had lower mountain open on Memorial Day weekend! It was a mud fest though.


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

Kevin G said:


> Last year we had lower mountain open on Memorial Day weekend! It was a mud fest though.


I remember that, a damm fun mud fest at that. Speaking of last year, lets hope for no California fires to smoke out the mountain.


----------



## jpine93 (Aug 7, 2007)

huntandride said:


> I remember that, a damm fun mud fest at that. Speaking of last year, lets hope for no California fires to smoke out the mountain.


I dk if you were up there during the fires, but I was up there this past year during the big fire and the year before during the huge South Lake fire also and I didn't really notice the smoke up on the upper mountain at all.


----------



## jpine93 (Aug 7, 2007)

chris_d said:


> RC_COMPTON


Having ridden that section of trail, thats crazy!! Props man. That takes serious balls


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

jpine93 said:


> I dk if you were up there during the fires, but I was up there this past year during the big fire and the year before during the huge South Lake fire also and I didn't really notice the smoke up on the upper mountain at all.


I was up there during the big fires. Driving through Auburn wasn't bad, but Colfax was covered in smoke. Visibility was down to like maybe 500-750 feet while driving. Once we got to Northstar, it was fine until the winds kicked up around 2pm. By 2pm at the top of the mountain, visibility was good, but breathing was wretched. I left that day wreaking of smoke, and choking the dry air.


----------



## chris_d (Apr 5, 2008)

Yeah the fires were pretty crazy at times up there. I shot pictures one day when the smoke was bad and you can tell something is weird with them. Total smelt like campfire! 

Chris


----------



## jpine93 (Aug 7, 2007)

does anyone have pics (N* trail crew) of what the trails are lookin like right now to give us an idea of what the snow drifts are looking like? I know someone had them last year around this time n am curious what all the hot weather has done to the upper mountain.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

jpine93 said:


> does anyone have pics (N* trail crew) of what the trails are lookin like right now to give us an idea of what the snow drifts are looking like? I know someone had them last year around this time n am curious what all the hot weather has done to the upper mountain.


They have a blog somewhere...I forget the URL though.


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

2.5 weeks to go..

who's going opening weekend?


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

I am


----------



## a7051 (Apr 30, 2008)

i'm going to try.


----------



## dementedfatty (Apr 15, 2006)

I am for sure. have been warming up at downieville the past two weeks. going again wednesday.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

The waterfall is easy. Just like any other steep section - lean back and close your eyes.


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

Warmed up at Solstice yesterday. Such a great trail. Conditions aren't bad at the moment; some tall grasses at the intro and a bit washed out in the steeps. But still wicked fun.

The link to the Lake Tahoe Mountain Biking Blog (that Northstar refers to) is here.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

blender said:


> 2.5 weeks to go..
> 
> who's going opening weekend?


I'll be there Saturday and Sunday on my Zumbi.

Not sure if I'll be there Friday.


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

Count me in for friday. Been trying to hit local trails to get prepared.


----------



## chris_d (Apr 5, 2008)

Ill be there Friday and hopefully Saturday to ride and shoot some pics of opening day. 

I want to shuttle Auburn next week if my bike is done. If anybody wants to join let me know.


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

anyone have any info on whether or not the entire mountain will be up and running for opening weekend?


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

blender said:


> anyone have any info on whether or not the entire mountain will be up and running for opening weekend?


Yeah I was wondering the same thing. Seems pointless to open only half the upper mountain on opening day.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

"MTBR is going to be flooded with all the kids crying about braking bumps."

i was just looking though the thread for the bit of fun, but seriously, some of the braking bumps i have to contend with are ridicules. they are almost steps but with a foot downward drop, a lot of the time no ones knows who made the trails, and no one has maintained them in years. well i have done a little bit of maintenance, that totalled to rebuilding berms that fell apart, any other work has been new trails, some not finished after a few months.....

stop complaining about maintenance, its lack of it that gives trails their character!


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

bxxer rider said:


> "MTBR is going to be flooded with all the kids crying about braking bumps."
> 
> i was just looking though the thread for the bit of fun, but seriously, some of the braking bumps i have to contend with are ridicules. they are almost steps but with a foot downward drop, a lot of the time no ones knows who made the trails, and no one has maintained them in years. well i have done a little bit of maintenance, that totalled to rebuilding berms that fell apart, any other work has been new trails, some not finished after a few months.....
> 
> stop complaining about maintenance, its lack of it that gives trails their character!


I have a feeling that you can barely get down those "step" with your 178mm forks.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

CountryBoy said:


> I have a feeling that you can barely get down those "step" with your 178mm forks.


dude, those aren't just any boxxers! They are the prototype version only the real bxxerider can get. I would kill try try some. not!!!


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

Can't wait to ride N8 again.. I didnt make it up there last summer. Of course this year, I need to rent a bike, or bash around my XC race bike even more. (<----- did a very bad thing, sold the downhill bike a Look road bike.)


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

desmo13 said:


> Can't wait to ride N8 again...


Who's Nate, and why are you riding him?


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Who's Nate, and why are you riding him?


I think he's riding Nasty Nate, that dude from Half Baked.


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Who's Nate, and why are you riding him?


seriously... wrong forum 

to stay on topic
anyone have any leads on the trail situation for opening weekend?


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Picture of the upper mountain*

Took this yesterday afternoon, should all be melted off in two weeks.


----------



## systmrocks99 (Jan 1, 2005)

I see Bike Racks!


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm going opening weekend. As long as there is something to ride, I'm riding it.


----------



## dementedfatty (Apr 15, 2006)

The racks are going up and I see lots of trucks at mid mountain  so close yet so far


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

Thats cool to see the racks going on. I just broke my wrist so opening day is out for me. Ill get a cast that wont include my elbow on the 12th so maybe after that i can ride again. Its supposed to be a 8-10 week injury but hopefully im not out of riding that long


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

i got wind that the full mountain is confirmed to be open on June 13, with only Zephyr side running on the opening Friday.

I'm there!!


----------



## dementedfatty (Apr 15, 2006)

blender...do you mean june 13th or july? cuz to have to wait to use the vista lift for a month is kinda lame. Just means I'll be riding the fireroads to the vista side till then maybe:thumbsup:


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

dementedfatty said:


> blender...do you mean june 13th or july? cuz to have to wait to use the vista lift for a month is kinda lame. Just means I'll be riding the fireroads to the vista side till then maybe:thumbsup:


edited..
good lookin' out :thumbsup:


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

BLIGGITY-BLAM!

First run: Livewire.

Second run: Boondocks.

Third run: Gypsy

Remainder of the day on Saturday, June 13th: Other side of the mountain for the gnar-gnar.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> BLIGGITY-BLAM!
> 
> First run: Livewire.
> 
> ...


First run: little trees

Second run: Livewire

Third run: Boondocks

Fourth run: dogboner

who the fyck knows after that. We'll probably run flameout or something easier because somebody can't hang. Whatever, it'll be fun. I've been watching stars n bars over and over


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

William42 said:


> First run: little trees
> 
> Second run: Livewire
> 
> ...


What bike are you going to be on?


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Prettym1k3 said:


> BLIGGITY-BLAM!
> 
> First run: Livewire.
> 
> ...


I'll change up the order for you:

First Run: All of Karpiel

Second Run: All of Dogbone

Third Run: Village Run (Cause we'll be beat up)

Hahaha....just kidding Mike. I'll only suggest all of Karpiel until after one run!


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

hahaha... Karpiel? This is the season that I finally attempt all of that without stopping, and just mashing through. I finally have a bike for it.

Where has your non-chicken-eating face been lately? I'm going to Cluck-U it up on Thursday, and again next Thursday. But I'm going off the deep-end next Thursday to chicken-myself-up for the weekend at N*.


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

first run:i have no i dea


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Raptordude said:


> I'll change up the order for you:
> 
> First Run: All of Karpiel
> 
> ...


YES!

But can I replace Village run with Boondocks? 
Gotta start off the day right. Karpiel is most def right.

and Mike, I did Karp top to bottom on my 7point with blown shock hardware top to bottom 3 runs in a row last year. No excuses! Almost died everyrun, but thats not the point.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> YES!
> 
> But can I replace Village run with Boondocks?
> Gotta start off the day right. Karpiel is most def right.
> ...


I'm not as young as I used to be, man. I learned my lesson last summer:

Mistake #1 - Thinking I can do more than 10 runs in a day.
Mistake #2 - Saying "One more run!"

That was, indeed, my one-more run.

I'll be taking it easy, having fun this summer. Can't afford, nor do I want, any major injuries. It's gonna' be a frickin' blast!

And don't compare me at 26 years old to Greg's infinite runs in a day. Didn't he stop counting at like 22 runs?

He's an animal/goat/tank/beast/God...

"I'm not worthy... I'm not worthy..."


----------



## dementedfatty (Apr 15, 2006)

first run: coaster
second run: tryumph
third run: village run
fourth r...haha just kidding

it will be more like a mishmash of karpiel, dogbone, k12, boondock, gypsy and livewire runs all with a large big wave burrito in my gut


----------



## chris_d (Apr 5, 2008)

huntandride said:


> Thats cool to see the racks going on. I just broke my wrist so opening day is out for me. Ill get a cast that wont include my elbow on the 12th so maybe after that i can ride again. Its supposed to be a 8-10 week injury but hopefully im not out of riding that long


Bummer man! Hope You heal Well!!

Chris


----------



## crosskiller42 (Apr 1, 2007)

went riding their today lifts werent open as i am sure someone will point out 
hiked up livewire and then mobed back down totally worth the hike for the virgin dirt. 
talked to some of the trail builders at mid mountian were they were putting in some sweet burms in where they had the gay switchbacks last year look like it ill be a sick year 
oh and work on lower gypsy supersick with some new doubles


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

crosskiller42 said:


> went riding their today lifts werent open as i am sure someone will point out
> hiked up livewire and then mobed back down totally worth the hike for the virgin dirt.
> talked to some of the trail builders at mid mountian were they were putting in some sweet burms in where they had the gay switchbacks last year look like it ill be a sick year
> oh and work on lower gypsy supersick with some new doubles


best news I've heard all week!


----------



## dementedfatty (Apr 15, 2006)

crosskiller42 said:


> went riding their today lifts werent open as i am sure someone will point out
> hiked up livewire and then mobed back down totally worth the hike for the virgin dirt.
> talked to some of the trail builders at mid mountian were they were putting in some sweet burms in where they had the gay switchbacks last year look like it ill be a sick year
> oh and work on lower gypsy supersick with some new doubles


is this the switchbacks at the top of village run towards upper mineshaft n such? thank god if so!


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> What bike are you going to be on?


Some sort of canfield bike. I donno, at this point its there when I need to go ride it, and it does what I want it to. Its pretty sick.

Should be good times!

edit: you've seen it before, same setup I had at the otter.


----------



## crosskiller42 (Apr 1, 2007)

yeah it is 
from what we saw their was one berm that looked like you could be abel to roost the cars going by under the bridge, and then their were a couple more below that


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

William42 said:


> First run: little trees
> 
> Second run: Livewire
> 
> ...


How are you getting to Little Trees? Vista will be closed, no?

Anyone know what conditions are? I think they were getting thunderstorms. A little precip to keep the dust down might be nice.

I think I'll be up there on the 13th. I'm shuttling this Saturday for a Tahoe warm-up.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

William42 said:


> Some sort of canfield bike. I donno, at this point its there when I need to go ride it, and it does what I want it to. Its pretty sick.
> 
> Should be good times!
> 
> edit: you've seen it before, same setup I had at the otter.


Looks for me on the Zumbi. I'll look for your Canfield. :thumbsup:


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

Swell Guy said:


> How are you getting to Little Trees? Vista will be closed, no?
> 
> Anyone know what conditions are? I think they were getting thunderstorms. A little precip to keep the dust down might be nice.
> 
> I think I'll be up there on the 13th. I'm shuttling this Saturday for a Tahoe warm-up.


We've been having consistent thunderstorms in the afternoons for about a week now and through to this friday give or take. . . the trails are primo!:thumbsup:


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

crosskiller42 said:


> yeah it is
> from what we saw their was one berm that looked like you could be abel to roost the cars going by under the bridge, and then their were a couple more below that


sick!
those switchbacks were gay


----------



## dementedfatty (Apr 15, 2006)

yeah i remember by the end of the season there was a line that everyone cut through the switchbacks haha and then the flagged them off at one point too. aahhh schit this next week n a half is gonna go slow


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

one week to go.

hope to god the weather doesn't crap out.
Talked to N* today, they're concerned with the rain a bit. If there is standing water on the mountain, or too much mud, they won't be able to open.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

FACK. Checked the weather and there's a 20% chance of Thunderstorms and rain almost all of next week.

That would SERIOUSLY suck if they didn't open.


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

Yea, I'll be making up my mind on Wednesday if i'm going or not.
Driving up from LA to sit in a hotel room for 3 days... not appealing :nono:



Prettym1k3 said:


> FACK. Checked the weather and there's a 20% chance of Thunderstorms and rain almost all of next week.
> 
> That would SERIOUSLY suck if they didn't open.


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

Heads up for June 20: the "Tour de Nez" is happening that day. Link here. For those unfamiliar, I highly recommend avoiding the park on this roadie invasion day. Extremely annoying; parking lot invaded, village invaded, etc.


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

Kevin G said:


> Heads up for June 20: the "Tour de Nez" is happening that day. Link here. For those unfamiliar, I highly recommend avoiding the park on this roadie invasion day. Extremely annoying; parking lot invaded, village invaded, etc.


haha.. good call man
we actually ran into that last season, drove up and didn't even know that thing was going on. It was definitely a spandex-fest!

some of those roadie chicks were pretty hot though..


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*It will be fine*



Prettym1k3 said:


> FACK. Checked the weather and there's a 20% chance of Thunderstorms and rain almost all of next week.
> 
> That would SERIOUSLY suck if they didn't open.


The dirt up here is like a sponge. This past week has been the best riding conditions I've seen in the last 5 years, no dust, tacky soil, its been perfect. T-storms are out of the forecast for friday and the wekend, they do close the lifts if lightning is in the area, it could rain hard until wednesday and the conditions friday would be PERFECT!


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

Good to know.. thanks for the info man!



craigstr said:


> The dirt up here is like a sponge. This past week has been the best riding conditions I've seen in the last 5 years, no dust, tacky soil, its been perfect. T-storms are out of the forecast for friday and the wekend, they do close the lifts if lightning is in the area, it could rain hard until wednesday and the conditions friday would be PERFECT!


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> I'm not as young as I used to be, man. I learned my lesson last summer:
> 
> Mistake #1 - Thinking I can do more than 10 runs in a day.
> Mistake #2 - Saying "One more run!"
> ...


Last year my cap was 25 runs in a day. 
Scott and I use to pound out 19-23 in a day easy. But that was back when I was 16... The last 3 years have taken their tole on me...


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Where has your non-chicken-eating face been lately? I'm going to Cluck-U it up on Thursday, and again next Thursday. But I'm going off the deep-end next Thursday to chicken-myself-up for the weekend at N*.


Oh good call...I think I need to stop by one of these days. They just added PBR to the brews on tap.


----------



## lawndale (Jul 9, 2008)

can livewire be done with 5 inch travel bike what would be good run is suited for my stumpjumper i'am not good at jumping


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

Looks like the Vista chair will not spin opening weekend according to Northstar's website. Weak. It's like they are trying to lose my business.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

lawndale said:


> can livewire be done with 5 inch travel bike what would be good run is suited for my stumpjumper i'am not good at jumping


Thats where every other xc bike going slow and rolling all the jumps is anyways in the afternoon, one more won't hurt. haha:thumbsup:


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

So is thing opening on Friday, or Saturday?


----------



## dementedfatty (Apr 15, 2006)

according to northstar they closed the vista side chair all opening weekend like novatokid said. so only zephyr side chair for friday saturday AND sunday. super lame but its better than nothing!

Proof: http://www.northstarattahoe.com/info/summer/mtn-biking-hours_operations.asp

"Mountain Bike + Hike Park Opening Weekend (June 12 - June 14) Friday: Gondola, Zephyr - 10:00 a.m. - 7:00 p.m. *Saturday and Sunday: Gondola, Zephyr - 10:00 a.m. - 5:00 p.m.* Monday - Thursday: Closed"


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

dementedfatty said:


> according to northstar they closed the vista side chair all opening weekend like novatokid said. so only zephyr side chair for friday saturday AND sunday. super lame but its better than nothing!
> 
> Proof: http://www.northstarattahoe.com/info/summer/mtn-biking-hours_operations.asp
> 
> "Mountain Bike + Hike Park Opening Weekend (June 12 - June 14) Friday: Gondola, Zephyr - 10:00 a.m. - 7:00 p.m. *Saturday and Sunday: Gondola, Zephyr - 10:00 a.m. - 5:00 p.m.* Monday - Thursday: Closed"


That is too bad, guess you guys will have one less rider in the lines. can't make it up that often this year, so going to have to go when all it open.

N* - please don't fail us!


----------



## dementedfatty (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm trying to think of a reason why they changed it...maybe they didn't finish all the trail maint. for that side. I mean they open the vista chair the next weekend so it has to be something stupid like that.


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

dementedfatty said:


> I'm trying to think of a reason why they changed it...maybe they didn't finish all the trail maint. for that side. I mean they open the vista chair the next weekend so it has to be something stupid like that.


They probably didn't build the deck at the top of the lift. Last year they claimed there was too much snow, and I'd expect a similar reason this year even though there is hardly any snow up there. To be fair, they did get a "dusting" last night, which will melt off by the end of today. 
What makes me mad is that they have said vista will be open opening weekend on their site since they announced the bike park hours and operation dates, and they now are going back on what they said.


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

dementedfatty said:


> according to northstar they closed the vista side chair all opening weekend like novatokid said. so only zephyr side chair for friday saturday AND sunday. super lame but its better than nothing!
> 
> Proof: http://www.northstarattahoe.com/info/summer/mtn-biking-hours_operations.asp
> 
> "Mountain Bike + Hike Park Opening Weekend (June 12 - June 14) Friday: Gondola, Zephyr - 10:00 a.m. - 7:00 p.m. *Saturday and Sunday: Gondola, Zephyr - 10:00 a.m. - 5:00 p.m.* Monday - Thursday: Closed"


ugh.. that's a shame, factoring in the spotty weather - i think opening weekend is out for me. :madman:


----------



## dementedfatty (Apr 15, 2006)

but they have the disclaimer that says "Mountain Biking Hours of Operations Northstar® Resort summer days and hours of operation are subject to change without notice". All I know is that I will be riding over to the vista side on tryumph so i can get alittle gnar. if they close because of lightning or too much rain...i have a campsite at donner...party at my space and then lets just ride some local stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

lawndale said:


> can livewire be done with 5 inch travel bike what would be good run is suited for my stumpjumper i'am not good at jumping


for an experienced jumper a 5-6" travel bike is the weapon of choice for Livewire.
However, at the risk of sounding condescending, i feel that if you are not good at jumping you should stick to some other trails. 
Livewire is a fast *jump* trail, and while it might be fun to roll down it at a casual pace - it is a black diamond trail, and you will have very fast guys coming down it. I have seen far too many upset and scared packs of cross country riders on the side of Livewire getting into shouting matches with fast DH guys.

There are a bunch of good jumps on the lower Blue trails that you can hone your jumping technique on. When you feel you're ready, rent a slightly bigger bike, and hit Livewire with speed and confidence!


----------



## jpine93 (Aug 7, 2007)

lawndale said:


> can livewire be done with 5 inch travel bike what would be good run is suited for my stumpjumper i'am not good at jumping


I tried northstar with my stumpy last year. It worked, but it was definately not my bike of choice. It can do livewire no problem and the lower mountain also, but pretty much everything else sucks (including gypsy, all of vista except maybe flameout, and boondocks).

One thing to consider... Northstar is known for beating up bikes pretty good, especially to weaker XC bikes like a Stumpy. Chances are you will end up breaking something on your bike during the day which may end up costing you more than a rental bike. Things also tend to rattle loose that aren't supposed to on weaker bikes while at the star.

So my 2 cents... rent a full on dh bike, its worth your money.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Dont worry, there will still be record crowds up there opening weekend...


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

That frickin' sucks, man. Maybe we'll get lucky and they'll open up that side of the mountain anyway? Or maybe I'll just have to pedal. But shoooooot. That's a long pedal over there.


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Prettym1k3 said:


> That frickin' sucks, man. Maybe we'll get lucky and they'll open up that side of the mountain anyway? Or maybe I'll just have to pedal. But shoooooot. That's a long pedal over there.


If you take Tryumph over, you can hook into Lower Dogbone, or Speed Control, or middle Karpiel, and it's all downhill from the top of Zephyr following Tryumph.

So you can ride all the lower/middle trails on the vista side without even having to pedal


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Read the fine print*

"Trails are not open for riding or hiking when the Gondola or chairlift accessing those trails is not open."
From Northstar's website, hoepfully they dont enforce it. I dont think I will buy a ticket to wait in line for an hour to get up Tahoe Zepyher, it will be a joke. I did notice yesterday that there is still some significant snow on the Vista side, that side faces directly north.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Well, it should be fun regardless, and I'm still going.

I'm hoping this whole Vista-lift-side-is-closed business keeps people away.

And I've been on opening weekend a couple times, and never waited more than 30 mins. for the Gondola (but this year, I'll be first in line) and never waited more than 10 minutes for the Vista or Zephyr lifts.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Well, it should be fun regardless, and I'm still going.
> 
> I'm hoping this whole Vista-lift-side-is-closed business keeps people away.
> 
> And I've been on opening weekend a couple times, and never waited more than 30 mins. for the Gondola (but this year, I'll be first in line) and never waited more than 10 minutes for the Vista or Zephyr lifts.


Get ready for 30+ min waits!


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Get ready for 30+ min waits!


Yeah I remember that huge line during the races last season. Poh was at the front...I saw you trying to swoop his spot...back of the line with the rest of us!


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Raptordude said:


> Yeah I remember that huge line during the races last season. Poh was at the front...I saw you trying to swoop his spot...back of the line with the rest of us!


I remember literally saying "F*ck this crazy a$$ line" then we proceeded to ride lower mountain all day.

Much rather ride than stand in line or 30+ mins with a bunch of sweaty strangers in 90+ degree heat.....


----------



## dementedfatty (Apr 15, 2006)

geez the forecast for this weekend changes every couple hours. sometimes its no rain/thunderstorms then its thunder on saturday and now its possibly on sunday. This will be a crazy weekend! I hope there is no thunder. btw, how long do they shut down if there is thunder? or do they shut down all day if its one crack?


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

dementedfatty said:


> geez the forecast for this weekend changes every couple hours. sometimes its no rain/thunderstorms then its thunder on saturday and now its possibly on sunday. This will be a crazy weekend! I hope there is no thunder. btw, how long do they shut down if there is thunder? or do they shut down all day if its one crack?


Having had about 2 weeks of consistent storms and overcastedness yesterday felt like it was fianlly passing through. Today / this morning weather was perfect. Tacky tacky tacky. None of that pixie dust just yet.


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

http://www.northstarattahoe.com/info/summer/summer_trail_report.asp

shows which trails open friday and this weekend


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

Truckee Trash said:


> Having had about 2 weeks of consistent storms and overcastedness yesterday felt like it was fianlly passing through. Today / this morning weather was perfect. Tacky tacky tacky. None of that pixie dust just yet.


Rode a couple shuttles in the snow Sat, except for the snowbanks (fell going through one of those), it was epic. Total drifting conditions. Trail conditions are tacky! I can't make this weekend, but it should be good. Note the clean bikes, this was before the drop-in.

On Tour de Nez day they close the road in/out at 12:30 I think. Do a half day and avoid the madness, otherwise, you need to stay till 5 pm when they reopen.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Ed,

Glad to see you were havin' a good time!

Man, if it snows while we're riding that would be frickin' AWESOME!


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

thanks for that contribution. (<sarcasm) 

like i said, trails gain their character though brake bumps, go ride.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

It is pretty cold up here in Reno and it looks like its going to be the same for opening weekend, so maybe tacky dirt and cold weather like last year closing day.


----------



## ccspecialized (Dec 30, 2008)

I've never been to N*, but I'm planning on it this year. I live in northern nevada and I'll be on my way back home on friday afternoon. If anyone wants to help a brother out and tell me where and what trails to ride saturday that would be great. I want to get up there but going alone for the first time might prove difficult.


----------



## 1soulrider (Jan 21, 2004)

ccspecialized said:


> I've never been to N*, but I'm planning on it this year. I live in northern nevada and I'll be on my way back home on friday afternoon. If anyone wants to help a brother out and tell me where and what trails to ride saturday that would be great. I want to get up there but going alone for the first time might prove difficult.


You won't have any trouble finding the trails at the resort, easy to find and follow the trails. Just keep sampling until you decide what you like best. Ask a fellow rider for recommendations on the chair up if you need more info.
The trail conditions in Tahoe have been completely epic for the last couple of weeks due to the rain, opening day should be as good as N* possibly can be.
Not often you get tacky dirt instead of the usual dust bowl conditions.
Only two days left to go......


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

3 days and counting.

Well, 2 for some of you. 3 for me.


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

1soulrider said:


> You won't have any trouble finding the trails at the resort, easy to find and follow the trails. Just keep sampling until you decide what you like best. Ask a fellow rider for recommendations on the chair up if you need more info.
> The trail conditions in Tahoe have been completely epic for the last couple of weeks due to the rain, opening day should be as good as N* possibly can be.
> Not often you get tacky dirt instead of the usual dust bowl conditions.
> Only two days left to go......


oh how I wish both lifts were running for the opening weekend, I wouldn't have moved my trip if that was the case!
I just hope the tacky conditions remain for another week


----------



## chris_d (Apr 5, 2008)

Weather looks to be on the edge! Kings beach and South Lake forecast shows lightning till Monday!


----------



## Nstar Live Wire (Mar 19, 2008)

*OFFICIAL Opening report!*

Check out this link for the most up to date info.
http://tahoemountainbiking.ning.com/profiles/blogs/official-opening-report


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

Nstar Live Wire - Thanks for the update.....so pumped! :thumbsup:


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

Nstar Live Wire said:


> Check out this link for the most up to date info.
> http://tahoemountainbiking.ning.com/profiles/blogs/official-opening-report


wow.. that just burns!!
in a good way

Pumped! Too bad i rescheduled :madman:


----------



## dementedfatty (Apr 15, 2006)

OMG this is the best news i have heard for awhile!! THANKS!


----------



## 1soulrider (Jan 21, 2004)

Nstar Live Wire said:


> Check out this link for the most up to date info.
> http://tahoemountainbiking.ning.com/profiles/blogs/official-opening-report


So the schedule says that Vista will be running all of opening weekend, inc. Friday?
Is this correct?


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

1soulrider said:


> So the schedule says that Vista will be running all of opening weekend, inc. Friday?
> Is this correct?


Nstar Live Wire is the one that just posted the link to the "OFFICIAL Opening report!" after posting the message in the blog which is dated for today. Is there some other reason to doubt the information?


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Cantil3v3r said:


> Nstar Live Wire is the one that just posted the link to the "OFFICIAL Opening report!" after posting the message in the blog which is dated for today. Is there some other reason to doubt the information?


Bryan, how frickin pumped/jazzed/amazed/stoked/excited/blown away are you now? This is going to be an EPIC weekend!


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Bryan, how frickin pumped/jazzed/amazed/stoked/excited/blown away are you now? This is going to be an EPIC weekend!


Yeah the wives will be happily relaxing in the spa while we will be shredding the mountain....or you'll be shredding while I'll be tumbling after  I don't care what the weather turns out to be as long as the lifts are still going - its going to be sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

The best part of the day will be after we ride, and we're sitting in the hottub in the village.


----------



## 1soulrider (Jan 21, 2004)

Cantil3v3r said:


> Nstar Live Wire is the one that just posted the link to the "OFFICIAL Opening report!" after posting the message in the blog which is dated for today. Is there some other reason to doubt the information?


I ask because we have been told for some time now that its Zephyr chair only for opening weekend.
It looks like they changed their minds at the last minute.
This is great news.
Tacky dirt and both upper chairs running, life is good.


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

Prettym1k3 said:


> The best part of the day will be when we're sitting in the hottub in the village.


wow... wrong :nono:


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

1soulrider said:


> I ask because we have been told for some time now that its Zephyr chair only for opening weekend.
> It looks like they changed their minds at the last minute.
> This is great news.
> Tacky dirt and both upper chairs running, life is good.


Might be from feedback from quite a few riders saying they are going to skip the opening weekend if the entire mountain isn't open, I know there have been plenty of people on here saying that. I'm sure logistically they have been trying to get all of the runs in order, as well as probably any maintenance on the lifts. Now that it seems like everything is squared away I am stoked...good times for all to be had!


----------



## coop3422 (Jul 12, 2006)

wow, id kill to either snowboard or bike at northstar, so amazing. Wish it wasn't so far away


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh man...I reallly want to go now. Tacky conditions at Northstar are a dream come true.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Raptor is, of course, going to miss both chicken tonight at Cluck-U *and* riding at Northstar this weekend.

Shame-shame.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Anyone from the Bay Area want to ride tomorrow? Friday. 

Day trip. PM me, my Ranger is great on gas.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Raptor is, of course, going to miss both chicken tonight at Cluck-U *and* riding at Northstar this weekend.
> 
> Shame-shame.


You going to Cluck-U tonight?

Cram me in your car...with my DHR of course.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I can get you up there tomorrow afternoon so you can ride Saturday and Sunday. But I don't have a place for you to stay. Cantil3v3r and I are bringing our wives, so privacy and peace is of the utmost importance.


----------



## 1soulrider (Jan 21, 2004)

Loading the truck......leaving for N* shortly......finally its opening day.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

chris_d said:


> Weather looks to be on the edge! Kings beach and South Lake forecast shows lightning till Monday!


Hmm. I've ridden at N* before when they shut down the lifts for lightning (or maybe it was Mammoth..can't remember). Either way it sucks to wait for the storm to pass.


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

Khemical said:


> Hmm. I've ridden at N* before when they shut down the lifts for lightning (or maybe it was Mammoth..can't remember). Either way it sucks to wait for the storm to pass.


The weather is perfect up here right now, some forecasts say sun, others say chance of lighting. I've been gone for a few days so I don't know what it's been like consistently. Most of the schtuff that rolls in has been around 2-3 o clock.

Can't wait. Going to get my pass shortly.


----------



## chris_d (Apr 5, 2008)

Just talked to someone pulling in and they said BLUE SKIES!!!


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Prettym1k3 said:


> I can get you up there tomorrow afternoon so you can ride Saturday and Sunday. But I don't have a place for you to stay. Cantil3v3r and I are bringing our wives, so privacy and peace is of the utmost importance.


If you guys have a foursome and you didn't invite me I'm going to be very angry!


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

I haven't been this excited about something since christmas at 8 years old. I'm literally flatulent with joy. 

2 more days!


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

his dudeness said:
 

> If you guys have a foursome and you didn't invite me I'm going to be very angry!


Not too worry, Biff.

We love you.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

William42 said:


> I haven't been this excited about something since christmas at 8 years old. I'm literally flatulent with joy.
> 
> 2 more days!


I'm so frickin' stoked. I'm going to flatulate on your mouth. :thumbsup:


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> I'm so frickin' stoked. I'm going to flatulate on your mouth. :thumbsup:


sounds kinky :thumbsup: You can do that while I pee in your moms butt! 

Uhhh...what were we talking about? Right. Only how incredibly excited I am about Northstar!


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

The weather in Reno looks great. Hope the Doc gives me the ok to ride tomorow!!!


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

Prettym1k3 said:


> I'm so frickin' stoked. I'm going to flatulate on your mouth. :thumbsup:


I am starting to get scared about sharing a room ....what did I get myself into


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Bryan,

I'm so, 100%, completely useless at work today. You'd think with it being a 1/2 day and all, I'd try to be productive, but I simply cannot.


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

It's a bit nippy outside. . . it's in the low 50's right now. Clouds starting to rear their ugly heads. All said as I sit working thinking about the lifts churning just 10 minutes away.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Bryan,
> 
> I'm so, 100%, completely useless at work today. You'd think with it being a 1/2 day and all, I'd try to be productive, but I simply cannot.


Have a good rip up there boys. Bryan, Mikey likes to cuddle in the hot tub. I wish I could go with you guys but I'm in a limbo of maybe having to work. Alas, I'll just have to settle for a big boy ride in Santa Cruz on Sunday and a road ride on Saturday. Gotta start getting the legs really chrurning for a huge riding month in September


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Ugh I wanna go!


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow! From the looks of the web cam the lines are fine maybe there isnt that many people up there.


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

Just picked up my pass. . . did not look too busy, parking lot was relatively full, which I've seen as normal. It's cloudy and cold again and it's already rained once. 

I'm there for Sunday.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Limited funds this month, summers are my slow season. Pleanty of time to ride, no funds for excessive traveling. I'm going to try and make the races though. I have a sponsorship through my employeer, 24 Hour Fitness, and they are taking care of my race entree fees. 

Anyone interested in carpooling, and splitting a campsite, PM me. I'm in San Jose.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> I can get you up there tomorrow afternoon so you can ride Saturday and Sunday. But I don't have a place for you to stay. Cantil3v3r and I are bringing our wives, so privacy and peace is of the utmost importance.


WIVES!!!!, to Northstar! Don't you know that is a violation of the "Man-Code", Section 2746, subsection 35a, paragraph Gb2.77, line 3.a3. :nono:

Your credit card is going to smoking by the end of the weekend, spaas, beautiques...Good thing Jen isn't a gambler with Reno so close. It's payback time for the new bike! :yikes:


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

*Just got home from the 1st day of the season.....*



Truckee Trash said:


> Just picked up my pass. . . did not look too busy, parking lot was relatively full, which I've seen as normal. It's cloudy and cold again and it's already rained once.
> 
> I'm there for Sunday.


Hey Folks,

Great day with no, repeat, no crowds! Perfect cool weather and minimum dust. I won't be going back till Sunday but I hope the rest of you enjoy tomorrow!!

Take care,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

michaelsnead said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> Great day with no, repeat, no crowds! Perfect cool weather and minimum dust. I won't be going back till Sunday but I hope the rest of you enjoy tomorrow!!
> 
> ...


I've got a feeling you were in front of me in the ticket office. . .


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Will be there sunday. I kept peeing my pants at work today. So excited.Its like tacking 9 months off crack and finding you get to smoke it again!


----------



## Send-It (Mar 17, 2006)

N* sucks, everyone stay home this weekend. 








So I can get another 13 runs tomorrow.... 5 of which were on Live Wire.


----------



## chris_d (Apr 5, 2008)

Just got home. The conditions are great up there! Perfect weather, good dirt and some cool new features! They did a good job opening up and it was a very fun day! 

If your on the fence about going....................................................................friggin go!!!!!!


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

chris_d said:


> Just got home. The conditions are great up there! Perfect weather, good dirt and some cool new features! They did a good job opening up and it was a very fun day!
> 
> If your on the fence about going....................................................................friggin go!!!!!!


I call BS 

I'll be there sunday dirty, bloody, and grinning from ear to ear.


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

Truckee Trash said:


> I've got a feeling you were in front of me in the ticket office. . .


Hey TT,

I was in the ticket office at 9:20 am wearing a black IMBA baseball hat, black "kopapelli" tee shirt and blue shorts. I'm going back up on Sunday and I believe you're going to be there as well. It'd be fun to meet up for a run or two. I'm ancient, wear tons of armor, hang out a lot on Live Wire and ride a black VP Free. Say Hi if you see me!

Thanks,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

Lets see some ride pics!


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm going on Sunday. Can't wait.


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

Rained last night . . . TACKY


----------



## JohnJameson (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm breaking my Northstar cherry today, juicy details to come...


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

p
i
c
t
u
r
e
s



NOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

RE people asking for pictures;

Its the first weekend open! Nobody wants to take pictures. We just want to ride!


----------



## bluedemo8 (Mar 14, 2009)

JohnJameson said:


> I'm breaking my Northstar cherry today, juicy details to come...


Just got back to sc about an hour ago. For my first time to N* I have to say it was cool and all but, I was expecting it to be better. The weather was decent but, most parts of the trails were dry and dusty. Definitely worth the 39 bucks though! t:thumbsup:


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

Did they close any lifts today for weather?


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Today I got bent over a table and a big black man stuck it up my butt. 

My car broke down in auburn, my suspension got ****ed and I could barely grip the bar, and 160 bucks later and missing out on N*, I'm back home.

Hope it was fun for the people who actually made it.


----------



## ccspecialized (Dec 30, 2008)

SOOOO MUCH FUN. Trails were sick, all 3 lifts were open, lines were short. I was doing runs until I couldn't grip the bars...then I ran 4 more after that. Jumped, crashed, sped did it all. Sore as hell today, fixing everything on the bike I broke but it was damn worth it. Go to northstar. Your body will hate you but your bike will love you.


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

Djponee said:


> RE people asking for pictures;
> 
> Its the first weekend open! Nobody wants to take pictures. We just want to ride!


That's every time for me. I don't have time for pose downs, I'm there to ride. Not show my lack of skills to the world.


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

bluedemo8 said:


> Just got back to sc about an hour ago. For my first time to N* I have to say it was cool and all but, I was expecting it to be better. The weather was decent but, most parts of the trails were dry and dusty. Definitely worth the 39 bucks though! t:thumbsup:


Dry & dusty? No way the place was in great shape! Give it one more weekend and you'll see dry & dusty. You were actually able to stay close behind people, usually you have to give a few seconds between riders so you can see whats going on. Were you there with Mike (VP-Free)?


----------



## dementedfatty (Apr 15, 2006)

I was there friday, saturday and sunday...today was the best imo. no lines, parking lot wasnt even full. 20 runs on friday, 15 on saturday and 14 today. I must say my hands are killing me but I cant stop laughing at how much fun i had...

p.s. boondocks is titties right now!!!


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

dementedfatty said:


> I was there friday, saturday and sunday...today was the best imo. no lines, parking lot wasnt even full. 20 runs on friday, 15 on saturday and 14 today. I must say my hands are killing me but I cant stop laughing at how much fun i had...
> 
> p.s. boondocks is titties right now!!!


god dammit I've been excited about boondocks all year and I didn't get to ride it! fycking car!


----------



## dementedfatty (Apr 15, 2006)

sorry to hear about ur car. is it working now? if not, im goin up next sunday and i can take u up. 

other trails that were titties: karpiel- top to bottom, dogbone, and sticks n stones. all the trails were literally little to no dust. hopefully these weird showers at night continue so that we have this supreme tackiness.


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Come on Northstar!*

I will probably get flamed for this but... Was I the only one who noticed that the condition of Livewire was terrible? The same bumps and potholes that were there end of last season are still there but only bigger. You spent resources on building all the new berms and wall rides on the descent down from mid-mountain, which in my opinion are too closely spaced and almost unrideable, but you couldnt run a blade on your signature trail?


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Great time but....*

I agree with Craigstr. It seems like they decided to leave good enough alone on Livewire. If that's the they want it then so be it. It was still fun as hell and fast, tacky and at times too wet. It had a few of the same worthless berms, jumps and potholes. :madman: Now that being said, they improved a few of the lines but they definately could have scraped a few areas with heavy equipment. All of the other trails were EPIC. It was nice not being in a cloud of dust when following someone. It was good to see PrettyMike rip down the Waterfall unscathed.  Boondocks was my favorite! :thumbsup:

p.s. Craigstr wasn't all frowns! Notice the Sh*t eatin' grin on his face after the Gypsy Jump at the bottom.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

dementedfatty said:


> sorry to hear about ur car. is it working now? if not, im goin up next sunday and i can take u up.
> 
> other trails that were titties: karpiel- top to bottom, dogbone, and sticks n stones. all the trails were literally little to no dust. hopefully these weird showers at night continue so that we have this supreme tackiness.


sending a PM!


----------



## craigshaf (May 23, 2007)

Are there races on this coming Saturday? I know the Tour de Nez is coming, but I thought that's all off mountain. 
I'll be riding Saturday, wondering if I'm walking into a maelstrom of craziness.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

William, I looked for your Canfield all day and didn't see you, man. I was hoping we could shred Boonies together. I might try to make a day trip, or even a Friday/Saturday trip in two weeks (26/27) if you think you can. I can pick you up. I think you're in Davis, right? We can split a room or gas or whatever, man.

Total bummer about your car.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey Dom, that looks like me with my white gloves and grey helmet. Yay or nay?


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

craigshaf said:


> Are there races on this coming Saturday? I know the Tour de Nez is coming, but I thought that's all off mountain.
> I'll be riding Saturday, wondering if I'm walking into a maelstrom of craziness.


If you're talking about riding Northstar on Saturday then, yes, it could be crazy. This coming weekend is a race weekend, and it usually gets Captain-Insano up there on race weekends.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> William, I looked for your Canfield all day and didn't see you, man. I was hoping we could shred Boonies together. I might try to make a day trip, or even a Friday/Saturday trip in two weeks (26/27) if you think you can. I can pick you up. I think you're in Davis, right? We can split a room or gas or whatever, man.
> 
> Total bummer about your car.


You and me both man! i've been jonesing for boondocks for so long!

Got my car fixed (I think, except last time it went two months then exploded again, so we'll see if it works now) while in auburn yesterday, so still got a little bit of riding in. My suspension was ****ed up since I went to a new (too heavy) springrate, so it was a bit of a bummer day, but I did get to hit up the field trip drop now that its dried out, so that was nice

edit: I usually have sundays off, so fridays saturdays are usually a no go, but I'll see if I can switch it around for that week!


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Yay!*



Prettym1k3 said:


> Hey Dom, that looks like me with my white gloves and grey helmet. Yay or nay?


Very impressive riding Mike! You were blowing us away through the tech/rocky stuff. The only thing that stopped you was that tree on Boony, OUCH!


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

Mike you were tearing it up on Saturday and Sunday.

On that Gypsy 'Hospital/Red Cross/O Negative' jump I got all of you guys on video and they turned out pretty good. I'll try and send them out or post them tonight. 

It was such a blast....Boondocks was probably my favorite trail, but my bike got a little too friendly with some of the rocks on Sticks & Stones and Lower Karpiel. After cleaning and going over my bike last night my derailleur is jacked and won't go anywhere near my 3 smallest gears. 

Dom & Craig it was nice meeting/riding with you guys as well as everybody else. Stoked to get back up there for some more riding and a few races.
-Bryan


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Bryan, you were fast. Nevermind the fact that you've been on a full suspension bike for two months. Nevermind the fact that it was your first trip to Northstar. Nevermind the fact that... shoot, man. You're fast. Plain and simple. You were killin' it.

Dom, we all did REALLY well this past weekend, man. We were all rippin' through there pretty good. For some reason on Boonies, I get extra amped and push myself a little harder than I probably should. But hey, that's alright until you hit an imaginary rut and slam into a tree. Haha...

I know of a few better lines through Boonies that I want to try to take and I'll see how that goes next time I'm up there.


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

I was killing something....like my derailleur, my leatt brace, pads, and bike....Dom thought I almost died on Lower Karpiel when I went for a tumble 

The 'imaginary' rut is still the funniest part of it all....you were looking and looking for it and all you found was a smooth trail. I am pretty sure it was right before there where I practiced my ejection from the bike in front of Noah.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Haha... then we'll just chock it up to the fact that the forest and mother nature was playing tricks on us. Nasty, horrible, unfair tricks.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

[QUOTE=Dominator13 It was good to see PrettyMike rip down the Waterfall unscathed. 

No way!!! He must of had a few practice runs. :thumbsup: :eekster:


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

yeah and each of the 'practice' runs he ripped even faster! 

Zumbi + Mike's Skills turns the Waterfall to pavement :thumbsup:


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

What trail/area is that jump on?

Ugh, I NEED to get up there soon...looks fun!


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

Raptordude said:


> What trail/area is that jump on?
> 
> Ugh, I NEED to get up there soon...looks fun!


The bottom of Gypsy. The added it right before the race last year.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Cantil3v3r said:


> yeah and each of the 'practice' runs he ripped even faster!
> 
> Zumbi + Mike's Skills turns the Waterfall to pavement :thumbsup:


Interesting how my bike can turn the waterfall to pavement, but can create imaginary ruts on the flat section of Boondocks. :madman:

:cornut:


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Interesting how my bike can turn the waterfall to pavement, but can create imaginary ruts on the flat section of Boondocks. :madman:
> 
> :cornut:


Check your front rotor for dead chipmunks?


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Tim F. said:


> Check your front rotor for dead chipmunks?


All clear.

But no joke, on Karpiel, I almost ran over one. Scared the poop right outta' me.


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

Prettym1k3 said:


> All clear.
> 
> But no joke, on Karpiel, I almost ran over one. Scared the poop right outta' me.


Maybe thats what my front tire slipped on and why I ate it so bad...yeah it must have been all your fault


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

thanks for the updates and the pics boys!
keeping us all stoked.

going up this Friday, can't freakin wait!!


----------



## dkk22 (Mar 31, 2008)

Anybody riding friday?? Just picked up a new Reign X1 and cant wait to slay it up there, last season was a blast. Most of my buddies race XC, but coming from a moto background, DH is where it's at for me.

I'll be heading up from Roseville solo on Friday, if anyone wants to meet up and shred for the day let me know.


----------



## i'm itchy (Nov 6, 2007)

I am getting so pumped reading all this. I've never done any resort riding. Some friends and I are doing a 9-day trip in late July...splitting the time between Mammoth and N*. 

I am bringing an extra wheelset and a bunch of tubes. Should I bring any other extra crap? Seems like these places eat bikes. Is it worth bringing the dirt jumper?


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

dkk22 and blender

I'll be up there Friday and Saturday. If you guys want to hook up and ride that sounds good to me! Or ride and then hook up, what ever sounds good to you. 

You cant my bike.... It looks like it was left chained to a pole in downtown Oakland for a week. PM me if you want my number.


----------



## dementedfatty (Apr 15, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> All clear.
> 
> But no joke, on Karpiel, I almost ran over one. Scared the poop right outta' me.


funny u guys say that...did neone else see the squashed chipmunk on phodogg like at the intersection of phodogg and 3 amigos? pretty funny ****


----------



## dkk22 (Mar 31, 2008)

blender - are you coming all the way up from LA to hit northstar? that would be pretty savage.


----------



## 2clue (Jun 9, 2007)

i'm itchy said:


> I am getting so pumped reading all this. I've never done any resort riding. Some friends and I are doing a 9-day trip in late July...splitting the time between Mammoth and N*.
> 
> I am bringing an extra wheelset and a bunch of tubes. Should I bring any other extra crap? Seems like these places eat bikes. Is it worth bringing the dirt jumper?


Don't forget the bandages!


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm riding the 'star for two weeks over the summer. My riding buddy that i was gonna tag up with just broke his hand and is down for the count. I am wondering if anyone wants to plan ahead and ride over the summer? I definately don't wanna ride alone


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

i'm itchy said:


> I am getting so pumped reading all this. I've never done any resort riding. Some friends and I are doing a 9-day trip in late July...splitting the time between Mammoth and N*.
> 
> I am bringing an extra wheelset and a bunch of tubes. Should I bring any other extra crap? Seems like these places eat bikes. Is it worth bringing the dirt jumper?


I wouldn't bring the dirt jumper unless you only want to ride Livewire...even though we did see a few guys on hardtails.

Based solely on my experience I would bring an extra derailleur, an extra derailleur hangar and a pair of brass cajones...its a blast the entire time! :thumbsup:


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

CaliforniaNicco said:


> I'm riding the 'star for two weeks over the summer. My riding buddy that i was gonna tag up with just broke his hand and is down for the count. I am wondering if anyone wants to plan ahead and ride over the summer? I definately don't wanna ride alone


just talk to people on the lifts, lots of cool people on the mountain. If you shoot me your number and tell me when you're going I'll probably try and make it for a day or two and you're always welcome to ride with me/us.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

CaliforniaNicco said:


> I'm riding the 'star for two weeks over the summer. My riding buddy that i was gonna tag up with just broke his hand and is down for the count. I am wondering if anyone wants to plan ahead and ride over the summer? I definately don't wanna ride alone


My ridding buddy is out with a torn achilles tendon, I'm in the bay area.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm itchy,

I'd suggest a few things:

Extra derailleur hangers, a brake bleed kit, extra brake pads, derailleur cable and an extra tire. Northstar has been known to slice open the sidewall of a few tires here and there.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

So, why does my wife rule?

Well, Cantil3v3r and I brought our wives to Northstar this year. While we were riding on Sunday, the wives decided to get some hiking passes and bring my camera up the hill.

As I'm looking through the pictures my wife took, I see the following picture... of me!

My better half says, "Well, I saw this guy going down the hill hitting all the jumps super fast an clean, so I decided to snap a photo!" I don't think I was moving fast, nor hitting things very cleanly, but I digress.

Not the best photo, but she was shooting with the standard 18-55. Too bad she didn't have my 55-200 on the camera.

In summation, I think that my signature says it all.


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

That is hilarious...and never did we know that we were on the same part of the mountain! 

Here is the video of you shredding the Gypsy Jump with the little X-Up/Bar Twist or whatever you call it thrown in.....


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Haha! Nice! That was awesome! Next time... More video, and more still pictures.

DANG I want one of those Go-Pro cameras with the wide-angle lens now.

Now, since you won't post any of yourself, here's one of you:


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

I was waiting for all of the vimeo videos to actually post up....ok so here is the whole crew of people hitting the Gypsy Jump:

Dom -





Craig - 





Paul - 





Mike - 





Dom then Craig then Mike - 





Mike already posted the video of me on the Boondocks rock drop so this is the double at the top of the Vista lift - 





Its amazing how lame that double looks...even though you have to pedal your butt off into it. Good times all around guys...and nice riding! :thumbsup:


----------



## joshed (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice guys! I am pumped! I am actually making it out this weekend to race. My fiance had to talk me into going? ha


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

dkk22 said:


> blender - are you coming all the way up from LA to hit northstar? that would be pretty savage.


yea man.. rolling up from LA, won't be the first time and won't be the last :thumbsup:
brutal drive, but worth it!


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> dkk22 and blender
> 
> I'll be up there Friday and Saturday. If you guys want to hook up and ride that sounds good to me! Or ride and then hook up, what ever sounds good to you.
> 
> You cant my bike.... It looks like it was left chained to a pole in downtown Oakland for a week. PM me if you want my number.


Will be up there Friday afternoon, Saturday and Sunday.
I'm going up with some friends that are somewhat new to riding, so I'll need to play a bit of a guide for a while, but I'm down to hook up for some runs fo sho!

PM sent.


----------



## dementedfatty (Apr 15, 2006)

so who is racing the karpiel/dogbone race this sunday? thinkin about it...


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Im gonna set up my jank helmet cam on my old Giro Remedy. Tape a run top to bottom. Im thinking Upper Karp, Pho Dog, K-12, and then what ever feels right on lower mt. 
Nice flowy vid.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Grant... go get that waterfall, man. Go get'er!


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Grant... go get that waterfall, man. Go get'er!


Im worried about the helmet cams well being... You have not yet laid eyes upon it. 
I'll smash the waterfall with a proper full face and no camera.


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Im worried about the helmet cams well being... You have not yet laid eyes upon it.
> I'll smash the waterfall with a proper full face and no camera.


I don't think the mincy tupperware would keep your camera too safe...well frankly I'm not even sure if the duck tape would hold the camera to your helmet with all the josteling around. It would be hilarious to watch though. If I can work it out I'll be up there this weekend for the race.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Cantil3v3r said:


> I don't think the mincy tupperware would keep your camera too safe...well frankly I'm not even sure if the duck tape would hold the camera to your helmet with all the josteling around. It would be hilarious to watch though. If I can work it out I'll be up there this weekend for the race.


And you will see 1st hand how the Tupperware fairs. You'll be riding in front of me.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Hahahhha... Bryan! Go get that WATERFALLLLLLLL!!!


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Hahahhha... Bryan! Go get that WATERFALLLLLLLL!!!


I notice you put extra emphasis on the FALLLLLLLLLL part...appropriately so I guess :madman:


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Cantil3v3r said:


> I notice you put extra emphasis on the FALLLLLLLLLL part...appropriately so I guess :madman:


At least it will be on tape?

Plans have changed, I am only riding N* Friday. Something else Saturday. :thumbsup:


----------



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)

Out of curiosity, what kind of camera are you guys shooting with? The videos look good.


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

kazlx said:


> Out of curiosity, what kind of camera are you guys shooting with? The videos look good.


The video's that I took of the Gypsy Jump, and the Boondocks drop were all done with a Canon SD 630 little digital point and shoot. I think the pictures that Dominator13 put up were from a GoPro camera, and Mike's panaramic shot that his wife took is definitely from a polaroid :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

dementedfatty said:


> so who is racing the karpiel/dogbone race this sunday? thinkin about it...


I'm trying to find a ride up their from the bay area for the race, possably saturday as well.


----------



## specializedbeta18 (Jul 31, 2008)

Cantil3v3r said:


> I was waiting for all of the vimeo videos to actually post up....ok so here is the whole crew of people hitting the Gypsy Jump:
> 
> Dom -
> 
> ...


Omg I think I saw a UFO in the 5th vid right before Mike went! =P probably just a finger

and

"In summation, I think that my signature says it all : I love my wife." Everytime I saw that sig, I always thought it was a joke... guess not.


----------



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)

Maybe it's just that the Vimeo videos look way better than youtube.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

specializedbeta18 said:


> Omg I think I saw a UFO in the 5th vid right before Mike went! =P probably just a finger
> 
> and
> 
> "In summation, I think that my signature says it all : I love my wife." Everytime I saw that sig, I always thought it was a joke... guess not.


My wife is a trooper, and she puts up with my incessant bicycle talk, cleaning, riding, weekends out of town, etc. She's totally my better half. :thumbsup:

Bryan... a Polaroid?!?!?!? Psh... I would never stoop so low.


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Bryan... a Polaroid?!?!?!? Psh... I would never stoop so low.


A really NICE Polaroid camera though!

We all saw you snapping pictures with this bad boy!


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Cantil3v3r said:


> A really NICE Polaroid camera though!
> 
> We all saw you snapping pictures with this bad boy!


Close, but I was shooting with this all day.










And in case you're curious, yes... I did customize my pictures with 6 pony stickers.


----------



## bluedemo8 (Mar 14, 2009)

Brian HCM#1 said:


> Dry & dusty? No way the place was in great shape! Give it one more weekend and you'll see dry & dusty. You were actually able to stay close behind people, usually you have to give a few seconds between riders so you can see whats going on. Were you there with Mike (VP-Free)?


 Yeah that was me on the demo. I Think I was just disappointed in livewire because its supposed to be their signature trail and all. Having built and maintained trails my self it sure looked like no one had done any maintenance to the livewire at all.


----------



## 1soulrider (Jan 21, 2004)

bluedemo8 said:


> Yeah that was me on the demo. I Think I was just disappointed in livewire because its supposed to be their signature trail and all. Having built and maintained trails my self it sure looked like no one had done any maintenance to the livewire at all.


Welcome to Northstar......


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

See I dont wear those trendy a$$ dunks anymore, or them dumb a$$ Bathing Ape hoodies.



My Manitou Travis internally exploded today. Stripped all the treads on the main intrinsic cartridge, its now a oil filled pogo stick. Which squirts lots of oil out of the seals.... POS

So my good friend 'horse of iron' lent me his Fox 36 Talas for the weekend. We now have a 9" trail bike. This shall be interesting.....

Im perfectly content with being crazzzzyyy! Hell ya!


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

specializedbeta18 said:


> Omg I think I saw a UFO in the 5th vid right before Mike went! =P probably just a finger


I never even noticed that but yeah they have a whole pile of those 'UFOs' up there on a cable...everbody gets happily abducted from the bottom and it magically places you at the top of the mountain with no memory from in between.


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> My Manitou Travis internally exploded today. Stripped all the treads on the main intrinsic cartridge, its not a oil filled pogo stick. Which squirts lots of oil out of the seals.... POS
> 
> So my good friend 'horse of iron' lent me his Fox 36 Talas for the weekend. We now had a 9" trail bike. This shall be interesting.....
> 
> Im perfectly content with being crazzzzyyy! Hell ya!


It all goes along with your janky helmet cam :thumbsup:


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Cantil3v3r said:


> It all goes along with your janky helmet cam :thumbsup:


I wish I could bring it.... I think N* is enforcing the rule that you have to wear a full face helmet this year?

If that wasnt the case I'd be up there filming the sh!t out of that hill.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

I saw some kids rocking skate lids with goggles the other day.


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> I wish I could bring it.... I think N* is enforcing the rule that you have to wear a full face helmet this year?
> 
> If that wasnt the case I'd be up there filming the sh!t out of that hill.


I think it is highly advised to wear a full face but I didn't realize that it was mandatory. People head up the lifts with XC helmets because they aren't going to cruise down Lower Karpiel or Dogbone, but it doesn't mean that you can't as far as I know.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Cantil3v3r said:


> I think it is highly advised to wear a full face but I didn't realize that it was mandatory. People head up the lifts with XC helmets because they aren't going to cruise down Lower Karpiel or Dogbone, but it doesn't mean that you can't as far as I know.


That settles it. 
Helmet cam is coming. 
:thumbsup:

There will be helmet cam footage up Saturday night! Tune in kids.
Which trail(s) do you guys want?


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Boondoggle!


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

Northstar had a lawsuit last year from a lift op who was wearing a half helmet. I guess mommy was also a lawyer. Every person I see wearing a half helmet this year is getting s**t from me. Wear full gear not fools gear at that mountain. No body looks good in a halo.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

dhtahoe said:


> No body looks good in a halo.


I agree with the rest, but thats simply not true, not when you can accessorize with nifty shirts like this!


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Took some good pics today will post tomorow when i get home. 

-Huntandride


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

If anyone is up this weekend, I'll be riding half days Sat/Sun on the LiveWire/Gypsy side of the hill on my polished VP Free.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

dhtahoe said:


> Northstar had a lawsuit last year from a lift op who was wearing a half helmet. I guess mommy was also a lawyer. Every person I see wearing a half helmet this year is getting s**t from me. Wear full gear not fools gear at that mountain. No body looks good in a halo.


There where a grip of people riding in half shells today. Riding their personal bikes, not rentals.

I only did one run with a bucket, cause thats my helmet cam helmet. Vid will be up soon!


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Boondocks:





20th run of the day, 5:30pm. Pretty out of control and slow.

Great weekend of riding, spent most of my time over on sticks n stones/ dogbone. I'll leave livewire and gypsy to everyone else. Only saw 2 guys riding dogbone all weekend....


----------



## cowens677 (Mar 27, 2007)

That run looks like a blast, finally a somewhat quality vid of a run at northstar. I got to get up there before the summers end.


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

Thank u for the awesome vid! Is that Boondocks top to bottom?


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

X-Vert said:


> Thank u for the awesome vid! Is that Boondocks top to bottom?


Top to bottom slowly. :thumbsup:


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

Friday I went up to take pictures since i still cant ride. It was a perfect day for riding. Not super great quality but not bad. Here's what I got, enjoy. Sorry if its slow downloading.
Red: Shakenbakebaby
Black/White: Countryboy
Gypsy Jump


















Stadium Jump


















Speed Control?


















Slabs 


















Dog Bone


















Live Wire


----------



## specializedbeta18 (Jul 31, 2008)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Boondocks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great lookin vid man, North* looks pretty sweeeeeeet. I wish we had more terrain/lift-access trails like that here in Pa.

What were you using to film anyway? From the video, the shadows showed your helmet cam but it looked huge!


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

specializedbeta18 said:


> Great lookin vid man, North* looks pretty sweeeeeeet. I wish we had more terrain/lift-access trails like that here in Pa.
> 
> What were you using to film anyway? From the video, the shadows showed your helmet cam but it looked huge!


Thanks man, its pretty ghetto.... be prepared.










The shaking was the helmet not being tight enough on my dome. Its defiantly not safe, but what the hell... I'll snatch a video of dogbone or sticks n stones this Saturday if I have a working fork......... :sad:

And yes, that is a rock taped to the other side as a counter weight.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Grant... glad to see I'm not the only person who gets stuck in that stupid crevice on Boonies.

Looks like you guys had a blast!


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Grant... glad to see I'm not the only person who gets stuck in that stupid crevice on Boonies.
> 
> Looks like you guys had a blast!


Mike, actually that was the only run out of 5 on boondocks that I got stuck in that thing. 20+ runs makes one lose control.

btw, if I have a working fork Im in for Saturday.  Then I can tape you!


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I borrowed my buddy's Vholdr. It's not the ContourHD, but it'll do.

It probably weighs about 1/10th what your setup does. 

I gotta' make it through that stupid gap this time.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> I borrowed my buddy's Vholdr. It's not the ContourHD, but it'll do.
> 
> It probably weighs about 1/10th what your setup does.
> 
> I gotta' make it through that stupid gap this time.


If I do make it through, its not pretty. Pedals, bar-ends scream in pain. 
I usually walk that sob.


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

double post*


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

motor monkey do you go to las positas?


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

boyfromthelak said:


> motor monkey do you go to las positas?


That I do. 
Or did.


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

hahah thats funny im guessing that green ranger i think it was with the rack in the back is yours i was parked next to it one day at school. we have ride sometime. im slow though


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

boyfromthelak said:


> hahah thats funny im guessing that green ranger i think it was with the rack in the back is yours i was parked next to it one day at school. we have ride sometime. im slow though


Ya for sure man, I just read some of your old forum. I take it you know Ray and Mike, along with a few other east bay guys. Im free to ride pretty much any day during the week after 2pm.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

G-Man...it looks like you need to try my prototype helmet cam setup. I just made it and it's yet to be used. I still need a counter weight like your rock or as my friends suggested, a can of beer. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

Khemical said:


> G-Man...it looks like you need to try my prototype helmet cam setup. I just made it and it's yet to be used. I still need a counter weight like your rock or as my friends suggested, a can of beer. :thumbsup:


Just mount another one on the other side, and face that one backwards and then show combine the two to show what you are coming up to and what it looks like as you race by it. Plus the counterweight would be balanced to perfection!


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Cantil3v3r said:


> Just mount another one on the other side, and face that one backwards and then show combine the two to show what you are coming up to and what it looks like as you race by it. Plus the counterweight would be balanced to perfection!


Excellent idea :thumbsup:


----------



## 2clue (Jun 9, 2007)

Thats a expensive counter weight!


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Khemical said:


> G-Man...it looks like you need to try my prototype helmet cam setup. I just made it and it's yet to be used. I still need a counter weight like your rock or as my friends suggested, a can of beer. :thumbsup:


I thought about doing something similar. My only concern with that is the occasional tree that hangs alittle to close.... The trails that I do most of my filming here in the bay area are very very tight. The set up pictured above has taken some GOOD hits.

Counter weight: Make sure it is very close to the same weight as the cam side (Im talking about less than a tenth of a pound) Otherwise you ride with your head at an angle! 

Im working on a smaller, lower profile box for my old Giro Remedy. Hopefully it will be ready for Saturday. Just dont feel man enough to hit Dogbone with a half shell that has 10 holes drilled in it


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

it has a counter weight now ..All it needs is a wide angle lens.


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Ya for sure man, I just read some of your old forum. I take it you know Ray and Mike, along with a few other east bay guys. Im free to ride pretty much any day during the week after 2pm.


yup i know ray and mike but have yet to get the chance to ride with any of them. looks like i may get the chance to ride with you and mike if i make it to the star on saturday. hopefully i can keep up on my bottlerocket though


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Man... gotta' be honest. The sheer weight of those freaks me out.

But drilling holes in the bucket that protects my noggin'..... :idea: 

I'm very suspect.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

boyfromthelak said:


> yup i know ray and mike but have yet to get the chance to ride with any of them. looks like i may get the chance to ride with you and mike if i make it to the star on saturday. hopefully i can keep up on my bottlerocket though


I was just up at N* with a buddy on an Ibis Mojo, 30lbs and the dude kept up all weekend long. The expectations for you are already high :thumbsup:


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Man... gotta' be honest. The sheer weight of those freaks me out.
> 
> But drilling holes in the bucket that protects my noggin'..... :idea:
> 
> I'm very suspect.


I just try to NOT land on my head.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I can never make any guarantees about landing on my head.


----------



## Reign rider (Oct 30, 2008)

Not the best idea to drill holes in anything that is ment to protect your head.

Why didn't you just get a helmet camera from http://helmetcamera.com

I use mine snowboarding, fishing hunting and freeriding.

The velcro they include will lift something like 25 lbs

Just an idea.


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

*Helmet Cam*

This should really be in a separate thread, but here I go. Those crazy home-grown camera mounts you guys are sporting are f#$kin' nuts! That one hangs way out to the side, and both have scary hardware that penetrates into the helmet shell. When you slam really hard on the side of your head, that hardware is gonna jam straight into your skull!

Here's my preferred setup with an HD cam. I drilled very small holes (1/32"?) so that aluminum pop rivets could fit through. They're the same pop rivets they use on the chin-strap which is also drilled and mounted through the shell of the helmet. The mount is a bent angle bracket. I try to keep as much hardware outside the shell of the helmet as possible. The only hardware is the bolt that fits into the bottom of the camera to keep it mounted. If you crash, that's gonna bend off and break rather than penetrate the helmet.

Here's some pics to illustrate. Note I also added a nylon strap to stabilize the camera which turned out to be unnecessary. There's a great website somewhere, I think, Pete Fagerlin which has great helmet cam tips. The best HD setup is pricey and you can get a camera shell protector from a sky-diving supply shop to protect the camera itself.

FWIW, I just bought a GoPro HeroCam, and that seems to be working pretty dam good. Not HD, no image stabilization, but it's tough and cheap ($100). I've got some footage from Zephyr side that I shot yesterday that I'll post up soon.

Btw, race day on opposite side of the mountain is great! Nobody was there. Anyone get stuck in Tour de Nez madness? I had to park down by the road and ride the shuttle bus. Ask me about my encounter with CHP when I poached the road-race course!


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Reign rider said:


> Not the best idea to drill holes in anything that is ment to protect your head.
> 
> Why didn't you just get a helmet camera from http://helmetcamera.com
> 
> ...


Cause Im broke, and my set up was freeeeeeeeeee


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> I was just up at N* with a buddy on an Ibis Mojo, 30lbs and the dude kept up all weekend long. The expectations for you are already high :thumbsup:


haha that makes me feel a litle better. imma have to go to pacifica couple days this week to test out my newly fixed fork


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

There was a guy named John on a Heckler up at N* two weekends ago. He did anything I do, including the Waterfall on lower Karpiel.

He was a little more cautious, and a little more scared, than I was on my 9" travel DH bike, but he had a blast.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

thanks for the boondocks vid! I finally got to ride on sunday. It was as fun as I remember. 

I'm impressed you were going that speed for the 20th run of the day! thats absolutely nuts, you're in better shape then I am, thats for sure.


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

Some of those helmet cams look way sketch. Cant wait to hit N* again.


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

Grant, nice meeting you this weekend..
too bad we didn't throw down any runs together, but I'm sure there'll be more opportunities.. your DHR is impossible to miss.

I played a tour guide for some friends for a good part of the weekend, but my buddy Ben and I did get some quality runs in and grabbed a few pics.. I'll let him post em up.


----------



## bneall (Feb 3, 2006)

Good weekend at Northstar. Very nice weather.

Trails are about the same as last year, with some of them getting cleaned up. Expect braking bumps.
We rode Fri/Sat/Sun and found ourselves going back to our old favorite, Boondocks.

I broke my bike trying to fix it the day we did photos, so I had to hit all this stuff on a squeaky rental.

Here are a few (large) images highlighting some of the more interesting features at the park. Blender: Fox shirt, bneall: other guy

Lower Karpiel









Boondocks Drop


















Flameout Drop



























Gypsy Jump


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice pics! Looks like you guys had a lot of fun.


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

I respect a man with Deity bars. Nice.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

god I can't wait to go hit up boondocks again!


----------



## zx6roxy (Nov 20, 2007)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Boondocks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Niiiice:thumbsup:


----------



## scepticshock (Jun 6, 2005)

*Can anybody confirm or deny the rumor that full face helmets are mandatory this year?*

Not that I wouldn't wear one, but I am going with someone who doesn't own one.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

scepticshock said:


> Not that I wouldn't wear one, but I am going with someone who doesn't own one.


I rode without one, he's good.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

blender said:


> Grant, nice meeting you this weekend..
> too bad we didn't throw down any runs together, but I'm sure there'll be more opportunities.. your DHR is impossible to miss.
> 
> I played a tour guide for some friends for a good part of the weekend, but my buddy Ben and I did get some quality runs in and grabbed a few pics.. I'll let him post em up.


Ya, both friday and saturday we did runs non stop. Saturday I had a buddy who could only ride for 3 hours, and I'll tell you. We did a sh!t ton of runs.

I'll be up there Saturday with a crew of guys.

And yes... the DHR is impossible to miss, esspeically with a freeking fox 36..... There is a reason why they are AM forks...


----------



## scepticshock (Jun 6, 2005)

Cool. Thanks.


----------



## specializedbeta18 (Jul 31, 2008)

Motormonkey, just saw the pic of your DHR above. What happened to your it? Did someone steal it and graffiti it or something?


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

I couldnt confirm it, but you see a fair number of non-fulface helmets so i think its safe to say that they are allowing it. I mean how hard would it be for them to stop people if they wanted to?


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

Here's a helmet cam from our one and only run down Livewire from last Friday at about 5:30. I have about 6 other trails on helmet cam that I will upload over time because vimeo only gives you 500mb a week. Sorry about the quality. It was really good until it got uploaded.





Livewire from Ryan Quinn on Vimeo.


----------



## dementedfatty (Apr 15, 2006)

nice video of livewire. you rode that at 5:30? I wonder if they watered the trail twice that day cuz usually they water the trail around 2-3. nice riding too.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

William42 said:


> god I can't wait to go hit up boondocks again!


Do you have a boner for Boonies, yet? 

:thumbsup:


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

yet? dude my boner doesn't even drop after I cream myself on that trail, its ready to keep going.


----------



## supermoto (Jan 26, 2004)

*Zonies hit up N**

You guys got it good. We hopped on a plane, visited friends in Petaluma, and hit up N* for 3 days of the best riding south of the Canadian border. Our friends Wendell and Wanda can help you build a chicken coop and grow your own veggies if you want. http://www.myurbanfarm.net/ 
If you make it through the chicken footage, enjoy the intermediate zonie chicks having the time of their life!






downhillbillies from carmen on Vimeo.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

specializedbeta18 said:


> Motormonkey, just saw the pic of your DHR above. What happened to your it? Did someone steal it and graffiti it or something?


Hahaha, no... believe it or not, I actually got it painted like that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

supermoto said:


> You guys got it good. We hopped on a plane, visited friends in Petaluma, and hit up N* for 3 days of the best riding south of the Canadian border. Our friends Wendell and Wanda can help you build a chicken coop and grow your own veggies if you want. http://www.myurbanfarm.net/
> If you make it through the chicken footage, enjoy the intermediate zonie chicks having the time of their life!


Carmen I never got to ride with you guys/gals in AZ despite a few DurtGurl sightings. . . but I wish I woulda known you were coming up. I would of shown you some of the local goods. If you are ever up this way again, drop me a note. There's a line on a trail out here that I describe to some people who have ridden in AZ as Goat Camp and the Waterfall locked in a room with a bottle of whiskey and absinthe. . . this section of trail is there bastard child. Glad you had fun!:thumbsup:


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

novato kid said:


> Here's a helmet cam from our one and only run down Livewire from last Friday at about 5:30. I have about 6 other trails on helmet cam that I will upload over time because vimeo only gives you 500mb a week. Sorry about the quality. It was really good until it got uploaded.
> 
> 
> > Thats me in the black right in front of Ryan, finally get to see what my riding looks from behind. My brother is in the red for the small section.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

William42 said:


> yet? dude my boner doesn't even drop after I cream myself on that trail, its ready to keep going.


Will,

When you get there on Saturday, you may just have to look for me on my Zumbi and Grant on his grafitti'd-out Turner. I usually keep my phone in my pack, but I turn it off.

The one thing that kills a ride for me is hearing the peaceful breeze and chain-slap as I'm bombing down a hill...

...and hearing some obnoxious ring-tone coming from my Camelbak.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Grant:

You're crashing at my place in San Jose on Friday night so we can get the h3LL out of dodge super early on Saturday morning. No excuses.







...we can cuddle.


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

*Fun to meet you!*



supermoto said:


> You guys got it good. We hopped on a plane, visited friends in Petaluma, and hit up N* for 3 days of the best riding south of the Canadian border. Our friends Wendell and Wanda can help you build a chicken coop and grow your own veggies if you want. http://www.myurbanfarm.net/
> If you make it through the chicken footage, enjoy the intermediate zonie chicks having the time of their life!
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Carman,

It was fun to meet the four of you last weekend at N* and great to get to ride with you. Heather especially enjoyed following you and Lynette on Live Wire. She got her first backside doing so and came away stoked! Your video was well done and very cute.

Thanks for sharing it!

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Michael and Mike. We will ride.

Micheal, I'll be hitting up the star with denny and a couple others sat/sun. 

Mike, I'll keep an eye out for you, you have a pretty eye catching bike, and Grant does too. 

We will probably be running boondoggle a couple times! 

Dville tomorrow, cabin in tahoe tomorrow night (biggest meteor shower of the year), and northstar sat/sun.

I've got a good weekend lined up.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Sounds like a frickin' awesome weekend.

Tonight I get to paint our office.

Then I get to follow that up by digging up more of our frontyard with a shovel because the rotatiller wouldn't break through our concrete-like dirt frontyard.

Then I get to water the dirt, and plant some seed.

Then tomorrow, I get to come to work and do someone else's job because she's going on vacation. Oh, and on top of doing their job, I get to do my own as well.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Crashing at your place, I'll be there. 

I'm not sure how your wife or Orly will think of our cuddling...


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Orly will bite your chin at 4:00am with razor like teeth and deadly accuracy.

Jehn will just put a pillow over her head.


Call me tomorrow and I'll let you know when to be at my place. I'm going to try to hit the sack around 10:30.


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Orly will bite your chin at 4:00am with razor like teeth and deadly accuracy.


Did you train him as an alarm clock now? :thumbsup:


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

It was either that or a Swiffer.

Come to find out, we totally lucked out. He'll do both.


----------



## supermoto (Jan 26, 2004)

thanks TT, will do!


----------



## supermoto (Jan 26, 2004)

Fun meeting and riding with you and Heather. Let us know if you ever get down this way!


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Mmmmm... T-minus 24 hours until we arrived at Northstar and get in line to SHRED.


----------



## chris_d (Apr 5, 2008)

Cross Post from Norcal Forum

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=531479

SICK shots from the Karpiel Pro and Expert Classes!
Very unique shots from up there. Stoked to see the strobe setup in the trees!

Thanks Pat!


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Boondocks*

<embed src='http://www.pinkbike.com/v/84654/l/' type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width='500' height='33
Since vimeo kills quality, I tried pinkbike.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Sounds like a frickin' awesome weekend.
> 
> Tonight I get to paint our office.
> 
> ...


:smallviolin: :smallviolin: :smallviolin:

You just need to put a little bit more muscle into digging up that dirt....then again, maybe you should try a bigger shovel!!!:ciappa:


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey Novato, that was a clean run, man. I'm going to steal some of your lines next time I'm up at Northstar riding.

Were you using a GoPro, Vholdr, or something else?


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

It's a go pro wide. See you up there.


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

novato kid

nice Boondocks vid!
it is still hands-down the best trail on the hill for me.

I still get hung up in the crack (00:32), really need to spend some time to session that if I ever plan on racing the Boondocks race.

Also, I've never taken the line on that corner you take at 1:29, it looks pretty fun.. I've seen multiple people take that line, but I usually just roost the corner to the right.
I wanna scope that line out!

Can't wait to get back!!


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

huntandride said:


> Friday I went up to take pictures since i still cant ride. It was a perfect day for riding. Not super great quality but not bad. Here's what I got, enjoy. Sorry if its slow downloading.
> Red: Shakenbakebaby
> Black/White: Countryboy
> Gypsy Jump
> ...


nice pics sam.

And as for Colby and Casey;

Hella sick shots guys. Screw both of you for being able to whip that good.


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

Blender, the v-rock on boondocks that you referred to messes up a lot of riders. I wouldn't worry about it too much. Just come into it with speed and stay off your brakes. You'll ride straight on through it.
Also, I have been told by a few riders that going around the rock at 1:29 is faster, but I don't know if that's right or not because I always hit the rock line instead
See you guys up there..


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

im worried that im gonna break something while im up there...and im going up in a week for two weeks, can't really order anything special...if i break something should i just hit up the shops locally?


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

novato kid said:


> Blender, the v-rock on boondocks that you referred to messes up a lot of riders. I wouldn't worry about it too much. Just come into it with speed and stay off your brakes. You'll ride straight on through it.
> Also, I have been told by a few riders that going around the rock at 1:29 is faster, but I don't know if that's right or not because I always hit the rock line instead
> See you guys up there..


I feel like going around to the right is faster. It dumps you straight into the next section and you can carry a lot of speed through it without having to make a sharp left hander.

Despite that, novato kid had some really good lines through there, and he's quick.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Northstar 2009 from Mike Buchanan on Vimeo.

The angle of my camera was all bad, and it was I think my first (possibly my second) run down Gypsy. I have never felt so clumsy in my life.


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

some folks here may be looking for my pictures that i took on livewire on saturday:



























some more in my flickr set here:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/lelebebbel/sets/72157620588379137/

(didn't turn out that great, I was really tired and didn't have the flash set up right.. oh well)


















*I'd also like to post a warning to everyone who is considering to rent a bike at Northstar - DON'T DO IT!*

DO NOT get one of their Giant Glorys, they are in such sorry shape that it will make you cry.
Seriously, I made the mistake of paying $80 for one one saturday and it was by far the worst piece of crap that I have ever ridden. Bent derailleur, shifter cable broken, brake levers stick and don't come back, fork (MZ 66) with ZERO rebound dampening (adjuster was snapped off), everything creaked and rattled, NO chain lube ("sorry man, we don't have chain lube up here"), brake lever reach adjustment screw loose (lever would touch the bars after every run "sorry man, we don't have loctite up here"). Basically every single part was broken.

I wanted to exchange it but they didn't have any others left. At 1pm finally somebody had returned one, and it turned out to be exactly the same piece of sh#t, except the fork kind of worked, but the brakes were even worse (glazed pads I would guess).
If those bikes were horses, I would've shot them on the spot.

I wanted to return it and get my money back, but luckily one of my friends decided to call it a day, and i was able to ride a real bike for a couple of runs at least. And guess what, the trails are actually great if you have working suspension!

Seriously Northstar, WTF?


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

This weekend was a kick! Here's some helmet cam footage while riding with PrettyM1k3 and JustBob.

Gypsy http://gallery.me.com/shreddined#100000

Live Wire http://gallery.me.com/shreddined#100005


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

lelebebbel said:


> some folks here may be looking for my pictures that i took on livewire on saturday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cyclepaths. End of story. In Truckee just past the intersection on the right hand side before the Urgent care. Same prices, maybe 5 dollars less but you get a very well cared for bike that is checked over very meticulously before and after rental, as well as set up for you the specific rider. . . (Santa Cruz, Rocky Mountain, Norco, Scott)


----------



## craigshaf (May 23, 2007)

Truckee Trash said:


> Cyclepaths. End of story. In Truckee just past the intersection on the right hand side before the Urgent care. Same prices, maybe 5 dollars less but you get a very well cared for bike that is checked over very meticulously before and after rental, as well as set up for you the specific rider. . . (Santa Cruz, Rocky Mountain, Norco, Scott)


I like Cyclepaths. Good people, good shop. I rented their Large Flatline 2 weekends ago. Picked up on Friday evening. Before loading it up on Saturday, noticed the seat was a little loose. Was surprised they gave it to me that way. Tried to tighten it down, but the clamp was as tight as it was going to get. Figured the seat being a little loose wasn't going to be a huge issue. About half way through the day on Saturday, the clamp gave out completely. I didn't want to blow my day, so I just rode with the seat flopping up and down. Took one good shot in the nuts when I slipped off the back. Missed being able to relax and sit down too.
Would have liked the cyclepaths guys to apologize, maybe offer me a discount on my next rental or something. But they didn't say anything. I could have made a stink, but I wasn't in the mood to ruffle any feathers.

Probably rent from them again, cuz I like the guys and like to support that shop, but it does have one strike against it for me now. I learned my lesson to check over anything really carefully before taking it home.


----------



## 2w4s (Mar 20, 2005)

I've ridden N* 5 days so far this year, they really need to do more trail maintenance on a lot of weaker sections that are already getting blown out. don't get me wrong, i love the place and plan on being there a lot this summer, but some sections really need some help. I'd send an email to the staff but it doesn't seem like there's a contact name on website.


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

2w4s said:


> I've ridden N* 5 days so far this year, they really need to do more trail maintenance on a lot of weaker sections that are already getting blown out. don't get me wrong, i love the place and plan on being there a lot this summer, but some sections really need some help. I'd send an email to the staff but it doesn't seem like there's a contact name on website.


While talking to an undisclosed person a week or two ago the number of people on the trail crew is greater than zero but less than or equal to two at any given moment. I am not sure how true that is but I wouldn't expect a whole lot of anything this summer.

At least some of the locals have been putting in some mad hours on the dirt jump park. The big line is prime.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

lelebebbel said:


> some folks here may be looking for my pictures that i took on livewire on saturday:
> 
> *I'd also like to post a warning to everyone who is considering to rent a bike at Northstar - DON'T DO IT!*
> 
> ...


They lelebebbel. I stopped and had you punch in your flickr web address to my blackberry. Even if it's a crappy picture, do you happen to have any of me? I'm on an all black Zumbi F44 frame and have a grey full-face helmet, Leatt brace, and a black/green jersey on. Even if the focus and lighting are off, I'm curious to see my positioning on the bike.

Thanks man! :thumbsup:


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

novato kid said:


> While talking to an undisclosed person a week or two ago the number of people on the trail crew is greater than zero but less than or equal to two at any given moment. I am not sure how true that is but I wouldn't expect a whole lot of anything this summer.


Sadly, I agree. I don't want to piss and moan because I've had three days up there already and I'm having a blast. But I've never, EVER seen the trails go to such crap in such a short amount of time. Boondocks is just not the same trail it was two weeks ago. Granted, it's been highly trafficked, but regardless, it's still completely blown out. Same with Gypsy, and some of the high-sides on the berms on Livewire are even cluttered with potholes and such.

Again, I have a blast up there. But Northstar's insane trail crew last summer was like a c*cktease. :nono:


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

Prettym1k3 said:


> They lelebebbel. I stopped and had you punch in your flickr web address to my blackberry. Even if it's a crappy picture, do you happen to have any of me? I'm on an all black Zumbi F44 frame and have a grey full-face helmet, Leatt brace, and a black/green jersey on. Even if the focus and lighting are off, I'm curious to see my positioning on the bike.
> 
> Thanks man! :thumbsup:


I think I found one.. is that you?


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

lelebebbel said:


> I think I found one.. is that you?


Ding ding ding. Thanks a LOT man! That's actually a great shot. It's a lot of fun for me to actually SEE myself riding since I'm usually the guy in my group to be behind the camera, if we bring a camera at all.

Any chance you got any of a guy on a Yeti 303 with pink hubs, and a big black jersey with a skull on the front? He would have come down right after me.

Thanks again, lelebebbel. Nice meeting you! :thumbsup:


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Ding ding ding. Thanks a LOT man! That's actually a great shot. It's a lot of fun for me to actually SEE myself riding since I'm usually the guy in my group to be behind the camera, if we bring a camera at all.
> 
> Any chance you got any of a guy on a Yeti 303 with pink hubs, and a big black jersey with a skull on the front? He would have come down right after me.
> 
> Thanks again, lelebebbel. Nice meeting you! :thumbsup:


No problem!










nice meeting you, too!


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

lelebebbel, thanks man!

Great shots. You were shooting with a Nikon. What body? And what lens were you shooting with?


----------



## latedropbob (Aug 6, 2007)

Great Livewire vid!!! Made me wish I was there ripping those burms and boosting those jumps. I was there one time last year and still remember it like yesterday....ahh the memories


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

Prettym1k3 said:


> lelebebbel, thanks man!
> 
> Great shots. You were shooting with a Nikon. What body? And what lens were you shooting with?


D90 with a tokina 12-24mm f/4 lens and a SB600 flash


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

lelebebbel said:


> *I'd also like to post a warning to everyone who is considering to rent a bike at Northstar - DON'T DO IT!*
> 
> DO NOT get one of their Giant Glorys, they are in such sorry shape that it will make you cry.
> Seriously, I made the mistake of paying $80 for one one saturday and it was by far the worst piece of crap that I have ever ridden. Bent derailleur, shifter cable broken, brake levers stick and don't come back, fork (MZ 66) with ZERO rebound dampening (adjuster was snapped off), everything creaked and rattled, NO chain lube ("sorry man, we don't have chain lube up here"), brake lever reach adjustment screw loose (lever would touch the bars after every run "sorry man, we don't have loctite up here"). Basically every single part was broken.
> ...


Hahaha did you get a silver one (bikes that were rode all last year) or are the ones with the cool green link already beat to Sh*t


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

i got 2 silver ones... didn't see too many of the green link ones

should've brought my XC hardtail, that would have been more fun than those things. I can't believe the "mechanics" didn't even have chain lube! That is just plain ridiculous

It's great how they make you sign up and pay for the rental in the village but you don't get to see what you just rented, because you pick it up on top when it's too late. One could call that a scam...


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah those bikes are worked over! If you get "lucky" enough to get an 09 one it should still be on reasonable condition. 

I saw and 08 that had snapped the stanchions! The fork broke right below the crown. That was pretty amazing to me.


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

huntandride said:


> Yeah those bikes are worked over! If you get "lucky" enough to get an 09 one it should still be on reasonable condition.
> 
> I saw and 08 that had snapped the stanchions! The fork broke right below the crown. That was pretty amazing to me.


I remember seeing that guy. I couldn't believe it when I saw it. I hope they didn't charge him for it. That would be bs.


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

who's up there every weekend? i'm going for two weeks and need a reliable guide...how should i find some good-ish trails to ride in the off days? i don't want to piss of any locals


----------



## jschwart73 (May 1, 2007)

Since I'm on the DL with a busted elbow, figured I'd try my hand at some pics. They're not great, but some turned out ok:

http://jeff.mtbpics.net/mtbpics/index.php/northstar06132009/

If you're in any of the pics and want a retouched, cropped, hi-res version, drop me an email - jeff at mtbpics dawt net


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

lelebebbel said:


> D90 with a tokina 12-24mm f/4 lens and a SB600 flash


Dang. Guess all I need is the lens. I can make that work with a D40, and I've already got the SB600.

I'll have to look into a 12-24 lens. :thumbsup:


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

Damn, I really want to get up there this summer. 

I guess I will just have to live with a lousy week in Whistler.......


----------



## jschwart73 (May 1, 2007)

lelebebbel said:


> D90 with a tokina 12-24mm f/4 lens and a SB600 flash


How were you setting up the SB600? I tried one out (Best Buy rentaflash program) and didn't really see any results worth keeping it...


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

jschwart73 said:


> How were you setting up the SB600? I tried one out (Best Buy rentaflash program) and didn't really see any results worth keeping it...


A good diffuser makes ALL the world of difference.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Sadly, I agree. I don't want to piss and moan because I've had three days up there already and I'm having a blast. But I've never, EVER seen the trails go to such crap in such a short amount of time. Boondocks is just not the same trail it was two weeks ago. Granted, it's been highly trafficked, but regardless, it's still completely blown out. Same with Gypsy, and some of the high-sides on the berms on Livewire are even cluttered with potholes and such.
> 
> Again, I have a blast up there. But Northstar's insane trail crew last summer was like a c*cktease. :nono:


At least you got to ride Northstar three times...I'm lucky to get two or three all season. Summer school kind of sucks but it's going to feel good to graduate on time.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

When you graduate, I expect to see you up there more often.

I'm married, just moved, have two dogs (one of which is a naughty puppy) and I'm still gettin' up there as much as possible. 

You can still hitch a ride up there with me if you want sometime this summer. I'm all about splittin' up the gas bill.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Prettym1k3 said:


> When you graduate, I expect to see you up there more often.
> 
> I'm married, just moved, have two dogs (one of which is a naughty puppy) and I'm still gettin' up there as much as possible.
> 
> You can still hitch a ride up there with me if you want sometime this summer. I'm all about splittin' up the gas bill.


That actually sounds pretty cool. I gotta do some tire repairs on the DHR and then I might bring it down with me to SJ for the rest of the summer.

I think a trip with you, me and Grant would be...nothing short of hilarious.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Haha... Grant will need to rent a bike or borrow one. He's in the midst of selling his DHR and I know how much he beats up on a DH bike, so I'm not going to let him ride my SX Trail at Northstar. He'll destroy it, even weighing his minuscule little 110 pounds. Haha...

Just keep hitting me up for the next time I go up there. I shoot be headed back in a few weeks.


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

jschwart73 said:


> How were you setting up the SB600? I tried one out (Best Buy rentaflash program) and didn't really see any results worth keeping it...


I was setting it up wrong 

The correct way in those light conditions (i think) would've been Manual mode at full power, rear curtain, 35 or 50mm aimed at the rider (no diffusor! you should try to focus the flash to illuminate the rider), and camera shutter at 1/200 (which unfortunately is the maximum sync speed on the d90). 
I did that on the last few shots that i took and they turned out best I think:


__
https://flic.kr/p/3672592718


__
https://flic.kr/p/3671783185


__
https://flic.kr/p/3672592840


__
https://flic.kr/p/3672592916

One on-camera flash is actually a bit too weak in those bright light conditions especially if the maximum sync speed is only 1/200. 
It works much better in the shade and off camera, like i did here: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/lelebebbel/sets/72157619018224885/

Oh and about the lens, most of those shots are cropped. I wasn't really utilizing the wide angle because most riders (with the exception of these guys ) where taking a line over the middle of the table, way too far away for 12mm. You could get most of these shots with an 18-XXmm kit zoom lens.


----------



## jschwart73 (May 1, 2007)

lelebebbel said:


> I was setting it up wrong
> 
> The correct way in those light conditions (i think) would've been Manual mode at full power, rear curtain, 35 or 50mm aimed at the rider (no diffusor! you should try to focus the flash to illuminate the rider), and camera shutter at 1/200 (which unfortunately is the maximum sync speed on the d90).
> I did that on the last few shots that i took and they turned out best I think.
> ...


The D90 will sync faster that 1/200 - You have to enable FP mode in the B menu.


----------



## jschwart73 (May 1, 2007)

Oh, and great pics - I have a feeling my sh!t pics are less about the hardware and more about my inability to compose a pic properly!


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

jschwart73 said:


> The D90 will sync faster that 1/200 - You have to enable FP mode in the B menu.


Not really - FP is "fake" fast sync. It effectively reduces the power of the flash, which doesn't help in this case. (explanation here: http://photo.net/nikon-camera-forum/008wk2 )


----------



## jschwart73 (May 1, 2007)

lelebebbel said:


> Not really - FP is "fake" fast sync. It effectively reduces the power of the flash, which doesn't help in this case. (explanation here: http://photo.net/nikon-camera-forum/008wk2 )


That explains why it didn't fill as well as I was expecting. Thanks!


----------



## FullSuspicion (Oct 30, 2007)

*Noob alert*

Yo all,

I'm a local, about to jump in to Northstar for the first time this season.
I've got a reasonably well set up XC/AM rig, so won't be getting in your way on the bigs (!) but do want to see what my new Fox Van RLCs are capable of.

Got some questions before I drag my shiny ride and a pal up the mountain:-

1) Does everyone wear the moto-style full-face helmets on all trails, or are regular bike helmets do-able for the blues? (e.g. Giro Havoc)

2) Similar question on body armor... If I'm not planning to catch more than 3ft of air, can I get away without? Or is it just not done?

3) If I go for the $29 afternoon pass (starts at 2pm) how many runs am I likely to get in by 5pm? Worth it? Or spend the extra $10 for full day?

4) Do the bikes get banged up on the lifts?

Thanks for not blowing off the little-leaguer!

Full


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

Helmets: Mostly full face about 85% would be my guess. 
Armor: probably 50/50 pretty much preference, doesnt sound like you should need it if your not going to be on the double black trails with alot of rocks. 
Tickets: Just pay the 10 bucks, especially if your only going to be there one day. 
Bikes: The lowers may get scratched a little but you should be good. Most of the lift crew seem to know what they are doing.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Go for a full day.

Get a full face.

If you're only doing the blues. don't worry about armor, although I'd still recommend gloves and knee pads/shin guards.

Have fun. If you're worry about scratches on your bike, Northstar is NOT where you should be riding.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Fyck, so it looks like my rib was more serious then I thought, I thought I'd take it easy on it for a week then start riding again, and its hurting progressively more every day. 

Gonna skip this weekend, and maybe the weekend after


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Go get X-Ray'd Will. Riding with a cracked/broken rib(s) is no bueno.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Haha... Grant will need to rent a bike or borrow one. He's in the midst of selling his DHR and I know how much he beats up on a DH bike, so I'm not going to let him ride my SX Trail at Northstar. He'll destroy it, even weighing his minuscule little 110 pounds. Haha...
> 
> Just keep hitting me up for the next time I go up there. I shoot be headed back in a few weeks.


Yes my 119lbs of man beats up bikes. Two days of riding at N* killed my "bran new" DHR and all its components.

I wouldnt want to ride your SuckXTrail at N*, I might die. Air shock, Thudbuster seatpost, and pike?!  :eekster: :skep:   

You think they would let me put a BMX bike on the lift? I'd like to do Boondocks on a 20" BMX. Throw some mad bar spins and flipity whips with a few double pits to chesty.


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

See you kids out there. Riding Friday and Saturday this weekend. Will be on a silver/raw Highline w/red accents, and a Florida girl will be with me. Should be interesting.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Yes my 119lbs of man beats up bikes. Two days of riding at N* killed my "bran new" DHR and all its components.
> 
> I wouldnt want to ride your SuckXTrail at N*, I might die. Air shock, Thudbuster seatpost, and pike?!  :eekster: :skep:
> 
> You think they would let me put a BMX bike on the lift? I'd like to do Boondocks on a 20" BMX. Throw some mad bar spins and flipity whips with a few double pits to chesty.


Pshaw. H3LT (bullet proof), Rock Shox Lyrik (bullet proof), and KS i900 seatpost (also bullet proof). Mavic 729's, 7" Juicy 7's. It'll hold up to your abuse just fine... just not at Northstar. Except the rear hub. Gotta' get that thing rebuilt tonight and see what happens. That rear hub is SMOKED.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Pshaw. H3LT (bullet proof), Rock Shox Lyrik (bullet proof), and KS i900 seatpost (also bullet proof). Mavic 729's, 7" Juicy 7's. It'll hold up to your abuse just fine... just not at Northstar. Except the rear hub. Gotta' get that thing rebuilt tonight and see what happens. That rear hub is SMOKED.


I would make your lyric puke oil, probably get the KSi 900 in the butt mid jump by accidently pressing the extendo button. 

I'll be down at CCCX with Bryan with the lawn chair and Megaphone. Bitznatch!


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Bring me gummy bears shoved into sweet strawberries. When I ride by, throw them at me.


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Bring me gummy bears shoved into sweet strawberries. When I ride by, throw them at me.


I might have to sign up for a later start time so I can pelt you with gummy filled strawberries too


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

*Friday 7/3*

Will be there Friday 7/3, look for the plain metal VP Free and helmet cam.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Swell Guy said:


> Will be there Friday 7/3, look for the plain metal VP Free and helmet cam.


Mee too but on a black beat-to-sh!t Azonic Gravity with a white 888.


----------



## MTBAlex (Mar 29, 2006)

Khemical said:


> Mee too but on a black beat-to-sh!t Azonic Gravity with a white 888.


Arent you going to build up that new SS?


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

MTBAlex said:


> Arent you going to build up that new SS?


YES! 

But I'm waiting on a 1.5 headset reducer and front derailuer. Since I've already got a full-awn DH rig the SS will have a 36 TALAS and a lighter build. I'm hoping to come in around 35-36 lbs.


----------



## MTBAlex (Mar 29, 2006)

Khemical said:


> YES!
> 
> But I'm waiting on a 1.5 headset reducer and front derailuer. Since I've already got a full-awn DH rig the SS will have a 36 TALAS and a lighter build. I'm hoping to come in around 35-36 lbs.


35-36lb shouldn't be a problem. I have 823s and a totem and it is 37.3.


----------



## East Bay Rich (Jan 24, 2004)

Kevin G said:


> See you kids out there. Riding Friday and Saturday this weekend. Will be on a silver/raw Highline w/red accents, and a Florida girl will be with me. Should be interesting.


Riding Friday after 12 noon with wife. Should be interensting as well. raw 6.6 SS w/ red accents. Ladies of N* unite!


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

East Bay Rich said:


> Riding Friday after 12 noon with wife. Should be interensting as well......Ladies of N* unite!


Hi Rich,

My wife will be riding with me on both Saturday and Sunday this weekend. She loves Live Wire and is just starting to hit backside on 4 or 5 of the table tops. Perhaps we'll see you folks out there. I'm on a black VP Free w/a Fox 40 and Heather is on a brown Specialized Enduro Pro w/a Fox 36.

Take care,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Go get X-Ray'd Will. Riding with a cracked/broken rib(s) is no bueno.


meh, healing time is the same for broken and pulled muscles.

I got 6 weeks OTB, which means I'll take 3 and struggle for a 4th. I've concluded I'm not getting away from this one easy as I'd hoped, so now I'm resigned to chillin and getting my new shock squared away.


----------



## pyromaniacman129 (Feb 20, 2006)

William42 said:


> Fyck, so it looks like my rib was more serious then I thought, I thought I'd take it easy on it for a week then start riding again, and its hurting progressively more every day.
> 
> Gonna skip this weekend, and maybe the weekend after


i did the same thing. turns out i was riding with a broken rib for 4 months. then i broke my shoulder blade and my doctor was like WTF!? you broke a rib a while ago too. if i hadnt broken my scapula and kept riding, he said my rib never would have healed... :eekster:


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm not riding right now, I'm taking it easy till it stops hurting


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

William42 said:


> Gonna skip this weekend, and maybe the weekend after


Sweet....I should be healed up from my broken back by the end of the month. Looking to hit N* the first weekend of August maybe. See you there!:thumbsup:


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Internal14 said:


> Sweet....I should be healed up from my broken back by the end of the month. Looking to hit N* the first weekend of August maybe. See you there!:thumbsup:


sh1t you broke your back?! that sucks dude! heal up fast, that's terrible! I'm actually leaving for NY for 3 weeks on the 27th of july, so I'm really trying to take it easy before then so I can hit up the east coast resorts and ride well while I'm there. I should be back mid august. we will ride then!


----------



## East Bay Rich (Jan 24, 2004)

we saw y'all from the lift towards the end of the day. One thing I like about mtb hot spots is that it could be hours away from where you live, yet you tend to see familiar faces, and familiar bikes. Saw two people I know from SHR, saw some familiar bikes, and in one case, finally met matched a face to a screenname. : )


michaelsnead said:


> Hi Rich,
> 
> My wife will be riding with me on both Saturday and Sunday this weekend. She loves Live Wire and is just starting to hit backside on 4 or 5 of the table tops. Perhaps we'll see you folks out there. I'm on a black VP Free w/a Fox 40 and Heather is on a brown Specialized Enduro Pro w/a Fox 36.
> 
> ...


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Will, that sucks man! I'm finishing up the CCCX series tomorrow, and after that I'm going to take a little while off the bike. Might be making a Downieville Day Trip, but otherwise, might be sitting out the month of July from riding a whole lot.

When you're back up and running in August, let me know. I plan to head out to Northstar for a week around my Birthday.  G.I. Joe comes out on the 7th. My birthday is on the 8th.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Will, that sucks man! I'm finishing up the CCCX series tomorrow, and after that I'm going to take a little while off the bike. Might be making a Downieville Day Trip, but otherwise, might be sitting out the month of July from riding a whole lot.
> 
> When you're back up and running in August, let me know. I plan to head out to Northstar for a week around my Birthday.  G.I. Joe comes out on the 7th. My birthday is on the 8th.


I'll hit you up, but I'm mainly trying to heal up for my trip to the east coast, I'm excited about running my trail (the gnarist trail i've ever ridden in my life x10) while I'm there, so no bike time till I heal.

I'll be back like the 17th or something.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Might be making a Downieville Day Trip


Oooooooohhh pack me in the trunk! Er...I gotta get the DHR's tires to stay inflated first.


----------



## tmfc21 (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey guys im going to be heading up to Northstar for their race on August 9th and id love to stay on the mountain lodging but the rates are about 180 per night. Thinking about going up wednesday after work and staying until everythigns all said and done on sunday. Any suggestions for local hotels?? I dont need anything too fancy, were going up with a group too. Any expierences and suggestions are welcome!!!

see you up there?

thanks Ryan


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

tmfc21 said:


> Hey guys im going to be heading up to Northstar for their race on August 9th and id love to stay on the mountain lodging but the rates are about 180 per night. Thinking about going up wednesday after work and staying until everythigns all said and done on sunday. Any suggestions for local hotels?? I dont need anything too fancy, were going up with a group too. Any expierences and suggestions are welcome!!!
> 
> see you up there?
> 
> thanks Ryan


Sending you a P.M.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> Oooooooohhh pack me in the trunk! Er...I gotta get the DHR's tires to stay inflated first.


Looking like a negative on the DV trip. I'm broker than expected.


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

Soooo...

My first timeto N* and I've only done lifts with a board on my feet.
I need som e advice on pretty much everything( easy-medium trails to start out and I need to rent a bike for my dad)

All help will be apreciated Date set to 8/209-8/8/09

Thanks rfr


----------



## jpine93 (Aug 7, 2007)

first-about the rental for your dad, dont rent from northstar. if you are coming from the west, stop off in truckee on your way to northstar at a shop called cyclepaths (http://www.cyclepaths.com/) and rent him a bike there. they have tons of sweet rigs from santa cruz, rocky mountain, scott, and a few others i dont remember, just check out the site.

second-about trails. start off on the lower mountain. the easier trails are down there. if those are too easy, hit up the zephyr side of the mountain for gypsy and livewire. those are more challenging, but the features that are most difficult are either table top jumps or have a line around the feature. if you are still feeling unchallenged, hit up the zephyr side. start off with the single blacks over there. if you are feeling strong, try out a double black. id say boondocks is the easiest, then all those on the vista side in no particular order (they are all pretty damn technical).


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

roll call for this weekend:
who's gonna be there? what's you're bike setup. 
wanna meet atleast one person from here.


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

*Roll Call......*



CaliforniaNicco said:


> roll call for this weekend:
> who's gonna be there? what's you're bike setup.
> wanna meet atleast one person from here.


Hi Mr. Nicco,

My wife will be riding with me just on Saturday this weekend. However, I'll be back up on Sunday by myself. We spend a lot of time on Live Wire and perhaps we'll see you out there. I'm on a black VP Free w/a Fox 40 and Heather is on a brown Specialized Enduro Pro w/a Fox 36.

Take care,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

michaelsnead said:


> Hi Mr. Nicco,
> 
> My wife will be riding with me just on Saturday this weekend. However, I'll be back up on Sunday by myself. We spend a lot of time on Live Wire and perhaps we'll see you out there. I'm on a black VP Free w/a Fox 40 and Heather is on a brown Specialized Enduro Pro w/a Fox 36.
> 
> ...


sweet yeah ill see ya out there. I will be the small kid on an grey/red 08 Iron Horse 7point w/ 66RCV. bell drop full face/hank and frank t-shirt.


----------



## dementedfatty (Apr 15, 2006)

ill be out there sunday with a monster helmet and riding this:


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

Im gonna be there next thursday and friday and at mammoth on tuesday and wednesday 

Downieville on saturday



ROAD TRIP!!!


----------



## 1soulrider (Jan 21, 2004)

CaliforniaNicco said:


> sweet yeah ill see ya out there. I will be the small kid on an grey/red 08 Iron Horse 7point w/ 66RCV. bell drop full face/hank and frank t-shirt.


Bringing the Corgi?


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

1soulrider said:


> Bringing the Corgi?


haha i wish. she can't be in a car that long.


----------



## East Bay Rich (Jan 24, 2004)

CaliforniaNicco said:


> haha i wish. she can't be in a car that long.


I was surprised to see how many dogs were there at the resort. some hikers also brought their dogs.


----------



## 1soulrider (Jan 21, 2004)

My dog has his own season pass. N* is fairly dog friendly.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm going to try to go next thursday depending on the status of my face. I got my wisdom teeth pulled last thursday. Do you guys think i will be good to ride? I know most of you are older than i am so i figured it would be good to ask.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Djponee said:


> I'm going to try to go next thursday depending on the status of my face. I got my wisdom teeth pulled last thursday. Do you guys think i will be good to ride? I know most of you are older than i am so i figured it would be good to ask.


Stop being a girl and ride! Remember Casey riding with a broken wrist?


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

CountryBoy said:


> Stop being a girl and ride! Remember Casey riding with a broken wrist?


I wish my Dr. wasnt against casted rideing


----------



## cadmanrjm (Dec 25, 2005)

I am planning to ride on the 18th, what tires are working at N*? I have the 2.5 DH high roller, and a 2.3 chunder. Planning to have the Chunder on the rear and the high roller up front. I have another 2.5 HR and several other tires I could use if these aren't working.
Any opinions?
thanks


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

cadmanrjm said:


> I am planning to ride on the 18th, what tires are working at N*? I have the 2.5 DH high roller, and a 2.3 chunder. Planning to have the Chunder on the rear and the high roller up front. I have another 2.5 HR and several other tires I could use if these aren't working.
> Any opinions?
> thanks


I've always had very good luck with the staple Maxxis combo up there.
2.5 Minion DHF - front
2.5 High Roller - rear
60a compound


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

I'll be at N* this sat rolling once again on my 2009 Disco


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm out for awhile, should be back riding in august, but I'm thinking of cruising up tomorrow with some dudes and bringing the bike and doing some camera duty on livewire, and maybe flameout and some of the easier trails. I don't really want to hike the entire mountain so I'm bringing my bicycle. I'll be taking shots with film, so if you see me (canfield lucky, red links, boxxer WC, elka) feel free to drop by and tell me you want a shot and if you give me your contact info I'd be happy to send you the shot(s). No payment necessary, but I wont argue with you if you buy me beer


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Brian, did you go with Middleburn cranks? The Elka is lookin' GOOD on there.

One of these days we'll have to ride up there together, instead of just having some witty Zumbi v. Karpiel banter at Sea Otter.


----------



## ich_dh (Jan 19, 2007)

heres a video of cody and i. livewire and gypsy






Northstar '09 - Riding The Park from WildernessTv on Vimeo.

and the race






Northstar '09 - 1st Race from WildernessTv on Vimeo.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

ich_dh said:


> heres a video of cody and i. livewire and gypsy


You =


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Brian, did you go with Middleburn cranks? The Elka is lookin' GOOD on there.
> 
> One of these days we'll have to ride up there together, instead of just having some witty Zumbi v. Karpiel banter at Sea Otter.


Yep, still diggin the Middleburns


----------



## chris_d (Apr 5, 2008)

Cool Videos


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

Does anyone know if they will groom Gypsy for the race this weekend. If yes when will they do it. That trail could use some serious work.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

They usually do some minor work cleaning up the trails the week before a race.

Last year Boondocks was completely blown out before a race, but by race day it was like they had 100 strapping young lads working out there none stop for a month. It was an entirely different trail.

BUT, they had a larger trail crew last year so they may not have the man power to do all that they want to this year.


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah. I plan to race anyways as long as the Dr. holds true to his word on the cast off Friday. Should be interesting.


----------



## dementedfatty (Apr 15, 2006)

Does anyone have the race results from last years gypsy race? Would like to compare my lap times that i do vs. the field last year. I am just wondering cuz this will be my first DH race ever. Anyone know what I should race i.e. just do beg. or should I go with sport? Let the racing noob know!


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

Idk but the race last year started just before the tunnel to just after the paver corners right before the step down just so you know when your doing lap times.


----------



## dementedfatty (Apr 15, 2006)

huntandride said:


> Idk but the race last year started just before the tunnel to just after the paver corners right before the step down just so you know when your doing lap times.


Yeah I remember see that last year. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

huntandride said:


> Idk but the race last year started just before the tunnel to just after the paver corners right before the step down just so you know when your doing lap times.


Just remember that this year the Gypsy race has $1000 pro purse. $500 for the men's 1st and $500 women's first. So that also means more money for the rest of the podium in both classes. This has been brought to you by the local Santa Cruz Allride Team. Santa Cruz helps me out each year so I figured it would be a good way to say thanks for the last four years that they have helped out some of the local riders at the mountain including me. Some people think I am nuts for doing this, but I figured it was a small price to pay for many years of happiness on my bike.


----------



## chris_d (Apr 5, 2008)

dhtahoe said:


> Just remember that this year the Gypsy race has $1000 pro purse. $500 for the men's 1st and $500 women's first. So that also means more money for the rest of the podium in both classes. This has been brought to you by the local Santa Cruz Allride Team. Santa Cruz helps me out each year so I figured it would be a good way to say thanks for the last four years that they have helped out some of the local riders at the mountain including me. Some people think I am nuts for doing this, but I figured it was a small price to pay for many years of happiness on my bike.


EPIC!


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

Who all will be racing sunday? I'll be going up both days this weekend. Looking forward to getting back on the bike


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Huntandride, I'll be there.

Black Zumbi F44, black 2008 Boxxer Team with Peaty decals on the lowers.

The name's Mike. Saw hi if you see me.


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Huntandride, I'll be there.
> 
> Black Zumbi F44, black 2008 Boxxer Team with Peaty decals on the lowers.
> 
> The name's Mike. Saw hi if you see me.


Will do I ve seen you up there when i had my cast are you racing?

-Sam


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

huntandride said:


> Does anyone know if they will groom Gypsy for the race this weekend. If yes when will they do it. That trail could use some serious work.


Poppycock. "Serious work"? That trail is in great shape. It's got a few berms with some support, what more do you need?


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

Prettym1k3 said:


> They usually do some minor work cleaning up the trails the week before a race.
> 
> Last year Boondocks was completely blown out before a race, but by race day it was like they had 100 strapping young lads working out there none stop for a month. It was an entirely different trail.
> 
> BUT, they had a larger trail crew last year so they may not have the man power to do all that they want to this year.


 Yeah, that was me and George who pimped out Boondangles last year. Took two days.


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

asa said:


> Yeah, that was me and George who pimped out Boondangles last year. Took two days.


Hey Asa,

God does that place and this rider miss all your efforts this year!:madman: I thought I knew how much you did but the lack of you has convinced me I was wrong. Who do we need to speak to in order to get you back working on the trails full time????

Thanks again and take care,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

michaelsnead said:


> Hey Asa,
> 
> God does that place and this rider miss all your efforts this year!:madman: I thought I knew how much you did but the lack of you has convinced me I was wrong. Who do we need to speak to in order to get you back working on the trails full time????
> 
> ...


I wish I knew who would listen. I was up a couple of weeks ago and it made me sad.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

huntandride, I did race yesterday. Did horribly. Wrecked on Livewire about an hour before my race run and felt super off. Turns out that I also have the flu, so that didn't help either.

Asa, you guys did amazing work last year on the trails. Last year was definitely my favorite year at Northstar to date.


----------



## zx6roxy (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm hoping trails will be nice n tacky by this weekend.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

I am hoping to warms up enough to melt all the snow.


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

I am hoping that this thread will never be resurrected again.....Can't believe it hasn't been bumped in so long.

The snow will melt. None at mid mountain right now anyway. Conditions will be muy perfecto for college nationals=happy me


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Just got back from N* on Monday night (I live in Tucson). Me and a couple buddies loaded up my truck and drove Friday morning from about 8am until about 1am Saturday, slept some, got up and went riding all day Saturday and Sunday, went to our hotel, slept, woke up and drove back Monday morning. What a blast. That place is super sick and I had a great time until I ate mad shite on Livewire but it was well worth it. I will without a doubt be back next season for some more


----------



## NoBalance (Feb 23, 2007)

We'll be there this weekend. Look for a brushed copper 2008 Reign on Livewire schooling all the kids on 10" travel, motor-less motorbikes. Just kidding about the schooling, of course.


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

NoBalance said:


> We'll be there this weekend. Look for a brushed copper 2008 Reign on Livewire schooling all the kids on 10" travel, motor-less motorbikes. Just kidding about the schooling, of course.


See if you can hang with a couple of old schools whose inner child is in control of the bike.


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Collegiate Nationals @N* this weekend*

They are having the dual slalom on the lower half of livewire on Saturday, my guess would be that the whole trail will be closed, DH on Sunday over on Karpiel. We got quite a bit of snow above 8000 ft., it may not melt off by the weekend.
http://www.northstarattahoe.com/info/calendar/calendarevent.collegiate_bike.item.asp


----------



## bdamschen (Jan 4, 2006)

wait... northstar is still open this weekend? hmmmm...


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Yes the mountain is open all weekend, but I got an email from northstar today saying that only zepher side will be open tomorrow because of snow. Saturday should be normal.

*Anyone going to N* this weekend with either a large or medium 951?*


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

They are having a DH race down Vista, why would they close that whole side of the mountain?

How 'bout Friday, what's the word on that?


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Swell Guy said:


> They are having a DH race down Vista, why would they close that whole side of the mountain?
> 
> How 'bout Friday, what's the word on that?


Look one post above. Tomorrow (Friday!!) only zepher side will be open due to snow.


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

Sorry, misread that. Thanks.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Swell Guy said:


> Sorry, misread that. Thanks.


No prob, just messing!


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

so anyone know how much snow is on the upper trails today? the upper lifts are closed today & I was thinking of hitting N* tomorrow.

here in s lake there's not much snow below 8,500 feet.


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Quite a bit on the Vista side*

I was up there on Thursday, snow almost down to mid mountain on the vista side, looked like the first zone of Livewire was covered too but melting as it has an eastern exposure. Vista side closed today. Collegiate Nationals are there all weekend, lower 1/2 of livewire closed on Saturday for dual slalom, DH race on Karpiel on Sunday. Quite a few race teams were there yesterday riding xc, might be a clusterf*** weekend to ride.


----------



## zx6roxy (Nov 20, 2007)

rode N* yesterday - vista side was closed but should re-open today and tomorrow

trails have excellent traction - this is the best condition I've seen at N*

we'll be riding again today


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

sick, how bad of a clusterfyck is it from collegiate nats?


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

William42 said:


> sick, how bad of a clusterfyck is it from collegiate nats?


Not bad just like any other race weekend. Just ride the side they are not.


----------

